# Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

Ich war bis gerade eben mit meinem Freund beim Nachtangeln - Ausbeute: 2 schöne dicke Barsche und ein Schwarzangler ...#a|smash:
Der Vereinssee, an dem wir waren, ist sozusagen ein Eldorado für Schwarzangler: überall Windbrüche und dichtbewachsenes Ufer, also massig Versteckmöglichkeiten.

Wir saßen da nun an einer recht offensichtlichen Stelle und man konnte uns trotz Dunkelheit gut sehen, weil wir im Schein von unweit entfernten Laternen saßen. Ganz davon abgesehen hörte man uns wahrscheinlich über den gesamten See reden und gackern und auch unsere Knicklichter waren meilenweit zu sehen.

Nunja, gegenüber von uns (Entfernung von höchstens 40m) erscheint auf einmal unverkennbar ein Knicklicht, das durch die Luft geschwungen wird und anschließend ins Wasser fällt.

Wir gafften erstmal blöd vor uns hin, um anschließend zu spekulieren, wer das sein könnte. Nach einigem Hin- und Her schlossen wir sämtliche unserer Vereinsmitglieder aus, da alle von uns zum Angeln mit einem Auto kommen und auch jeder seine Taschen- oder Kopflampe nachts benutzen würde (gerade beim Anködern - das war hier nicht der Fall: Die Knicklichtpose wurde mehrmals eingeholt, kurz daran herum gebastelt und erneut ausgeworfen...).
Ungewöhnlich war dazu noch die Stelle, an der unser Gegenüber saß (eine ziemlich steile Böschung, an die man im Dunkeln wenn überhaupt nur mit einer Taschenlampe gehen würde, falls man nicht Gefahr laufen will, sich sämtliche Knochen zu brechen) und außerdem angelte er seltsamerweise nur mit einer Rute, obwohl bei uns das Angeln mit zwei Ruten erlaubt ist und i.d.R. auch grundsätzlich jedes unserer Mitglieder davon Gebrauch macht. 
Zumal wir um die späte Uhrzeit sowieso immer die Einzigen am Gewässer sind...

Wir kamen also zu dem Entschluss, vorsichtshalber die Polizei zu kontaktieren, weil wir den Menschen von gegenüber nicht kannten und kein Risiko eingehen wollten.

Die Polizei kam keine fünf Minuten später.
Als Mr.X diese bemerkte, knackte und raschelte es gegenüber ganz gewaltig im Unterholz und das Knicklicht wurde aus dem Wasser gerissen und verschwand. 

Mein Freund zeigte den Beamten die Stelle, an der der ominöse Angler vermutlich saß. 
Die Beamten wurden recht schnell fündig. 
Es war ein junger Kasache, etwa in unserem Alter, der, in der Böschung kauernd, zuerst nicht darauf reagierte, als er von der Polizei angesprochen wurde. 
Nachdem er sich dann wohl doch irgendwann angesprochen fühlte, kraxelte er nach oben auf den Weg. 
Besonders viel gesprochen hat der gute Mann allerdings nicht. Seine Personalien wurden aufgenommen und die Taschen untersucht. Darin wurde etwas Blei, das benutzte Knicklicht, ein Brötchen und ein ungeöffnetes Bier gefunden. 
Eine Angel natürlich nicht - auch wenn deutlich zu hören und laut meines Freundes auch zu sehen war, dass er etwas ins Gebüsch geworfen hatte, bevor er mit der Polizei zur Stelle war. 
Die Beamten leuchteten auch alles ab und suchten in der Böschung nach dem weggeworfenen Gegenstand, fanden jedoch unter den Sichtverhältnissen trotz Taschenlampe nichts (kein Wunder bei dem Geäst, was da herum liegt...). 

Ich hab das alles nur aus der Entfernung von gegenüber beobachtet, weil ich zum Aufpassen bei unseren Ruten geblieben bin. Mein Freund hat mir anschließend alles im Detail berichtet.

Ende vom Lied war, dass sie ihn dann zur Befragung zum Wagen mitnahmen und mein Freund währenddessen wieder zu mir zurück kam. 

Die Polizei fuhr irgendwann weg und Mr. Ichsagnixdazu kam dann um den See herum zu uns gelaufen und ich hatte schon aus Angst, er würde sich jetzt an uns rächen, drei unserer Rutenstützen zur Abwehr in der Hand. 

Er fragte aber nur, ob wir noch was gefangen hätten und ob wir es gewesen wären, die die Polizei gerufen hätten. 
Worauf mein Freund mit "Ja" antwortete und Herr Schwarzangler nur meinte, dass es der beschissenste See sei, an dem er je geangelt hätte und das man hier eh nichts fängt und wenn, dann wäre es nur *******.

Darauf hin ist er vor sich hinsabbelnd gegangen und hat, als er an unserem Auto vorbeikam, nochmal ordentlich aufgezogen und an oder neben unseren Wagen gerotzt (kann man jetzt eh nicht mehr sagen, es regnete..). Hmm seltsamer Vogel...

Fand ich auf jeden Fall auch toll, dass die Polizei den noch schön in unsere Richtung laufen lässt und selbst erstmal schon wegfährt.. |uhoh:

Tja, wie es jetzt letztendlich weiter geht, wissen wir nicht wirklich. 

Hab mir jetzt schon einige ältere Threads zu dem Thema angesehen und auch mal Google dazu befragt. 
Besonders viel Hoffnung mach ich mir bei der Beweislage nicht (obwohl es offensichtlich war, dass er dort nichts anderes gemacht hat, als geangelt. Was sonst sollte man bei dem Schmuddelwetter bei Regen und Wind mit einem Knicklicht an einer so steilen Böschung direkt am Wasser machen?? Blümchen pflücken bestimmt nicht...).

Wahrscheinlich wird das Ganze eh wieder wegen mangelnder Beweislage oder fehlendem öffentlichen Interesse oder einfach wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt....

Interessieren würde es mich trotzdem, was der Typ dafür eigentlich an Strafe bekommen sollte/müsste und wie es jetzt überhaupt weiterlaufen würde. Für Erfahrungsberichte etc. wäre ich natürlich dankbar. 

Ganz schön frech fand ich im Übrigen auch, wie er einfach gegenüber sitzt und mit seiner Knicklichtpose angelt, und davon ausgeht, dass wir das einfach mal eben so tolerieren würden... (und es kann mir keiner erzählen, er hätte uns nicht gesehen). 
Auf die Idee, dass wir vielleicht entsprechende Maßnahmen einleiten würden, ist der schon mal gar nicht erst gekommen. #d

Wir haben an dem See schon des Öfteren mit Schwarzanglern zu tun gehabt und beim Aufräumen auch massenweise skurriles Angelgeschirr (meistens Marke Eigenbau) an den unterschiedlichsten Stellen entdeckt. 

Auch einer von der ganz dreisten Sorte wurde übrigens vor ein paar Jahren von unserem Vorstand im Gestrüpp ertappt - er musste ja auch ausgerechnet am helllichten Tag dort schwarz angeln, wo einige aus unserem Verein ihr jährliches Gemeinschaftseisangeln am See abhielten. Und was soll ich sagen: damals war es der Chefkoch eines Chinarestaurants.:m


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Uuups etwas lang geworden.. naja Frauen eben #d:q:q:q


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ich bin der Besagte, der den netten Herren mit der Polizei im Gestrüpp suchen musste. Sada hat Alles gesagt, was wichtig ist. 

Im Großen und Ganzen ist die Erfolgsaussicht auf eine "angemessene" Strafe eher schlecht, was mich ehrlich gesagt richtig an:v. Sämtliche Vereinsmitglieder zahlen Geld für den Besatz der Fische. Jedes Jahr werden an den Vereinsgewässern mehrfach Arbeitsdienste durchgeführt und solche Heinos setzen sich mal dreist in die Wicken und angeln dort.

Auch das dort immer wieder "Schwarzangler" aufgegriffen werden und nicht verurteilt werden, macht einen schon ein wenig nachdenklich, weil es gem. Strafgesetzbuch in Bayern eine Straftat ist gem. §293 (glaub ich).  Der Gewässerobmann und der Vorstand machen bei uns alles auf ehrenamtlicher Basis und wenn der Lohn der Mühen immer nur "eingestellte Verfahren" sind, dann könnte man auf eine Hege- und Pflege des Gewässers auch gleich verzichten.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der zuständige Staatsanwalt wirklich mal das Gesetz vertreten würde und auch zur Anwendung von Strafe bringt - Und wenn der Fritze nur an 10 Wochenenden am Gewässer Müll und Unrat sammeln muss.


----------



## HD4ever (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Uuups etwas lang geworden.. naja Frauen eben #d:q:q:q




|muahah:... 
tja, ich denke das wichtigste ist das solchen Kollegen ab und an mal auf den Zahn gefühlt wird - das wird sich schon rumsprechen !


----------



## gründler (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ihr braucht nur ne Anzeige machen und eure Aussagen tätigen,und schon muss der Sache nachgegangen werden.

Also stellt beide Anzeige gegen MR.X,gegens Auto gerotzt bedroht hat er euch evtl.auch^^

Aber so wird es eingestellt,mit einer Anzeige von eurer Seite sieht das schon anders aus,dann macht Verein wegen unerlaubten Angelns etc.auch noch eine und dann ist schon schwerr mit einstellen des Verfahrens.

lg


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Es steht und fällt mit Eurer Aussage - *wenn* Ihr tatsächlich bezeugen könnt, DASS ER dort geangelt hat, dann ist die Angel als Beweismittel nicht weiter wichtig!

So, wie ich den Fall sehe, könnte er aber auch nur aus Spaß ein Knicklicht an einer Schnur ins Wasser geworfen haben - so könnte zumindest schlimmstenfalls seine Verteidigung lauten, wenn ihr ihn im dunkeln nicht wirklich *beim ANGELN* gesehen habt!

In Frage kommen Fischwilderei (vollendet) oder ggf. versuchter Diebstahl, wenn die Fische in dem See keinen Gewässerwechsel vornehmen können und NICHT herrenlos sind!

Mir würde Eure Aussage reichen, um eine Anklage zu schreiben - was ich 3 Monate lang als Referendar bei der Staatswanwaltschaft tun durfte - einem "normalen" nicht-angelnden Staatsanwalt könnte die Beweislage u.U. nicht ausreichen, so dass es zu einer Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO kommen kann, mangels hinreichendem Tatverdacht - oder ggf. einer Einstellung nach § 153a StPO gegen Zahlung von XY € (in NRW max. so ca. 600 € - wenn überhaupt!).

Es wird eine Ermessensentscheidung des Staatsanwaltes werden!(wenn er überhaupt etwas machen will, wird er wohl gegen Zahlung einstellen).

Der Verein (-svorstand) ist übrigens als pot. Geschädigter dazu berechtigt, als Nebenkläger aufzutreten oder im Falle einer Einstellung (aus purer Bequemlichkeit der StA) ein Klageerzwingungsverfahren zu betreiben!

Die Personalien des Lümmels sollte man an die Fischereibehörde an dessen Wohnort weiterleiten, damit er nicht problemlos zukünftig noch einen Angelschein machen kann, damit er eine Sperre oder sogar eine Einziehung seiner Pappe bekommt, wenn er denn überhaupt einen Schein haben sollte!

Good Luck!

Ernie

PS:

Strafantragsberechtigt wird vermutlich nur der Verein (=Vorstand) und nicht jeder einzelne Angler sein!-sofern ein Strafantrag überhaupt erforderlich ist!

Eine Strafanzeige könnt auch Ihr erstatten, aber der muß nur ein Ermittlungsverfahren folgen, dass nur zu leicht mit der oben beschriebenen Einstellung enden kann, wenn nicht auch noch der Verein etwas Druck macht!


----------



## jobo61 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Hi, so etwas ähnliches hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch an unserer Angelstrecke an der Kyll, auch unsere Strecke ist eingezäunt.
Als ich beim Fischen plötzlich jämmerliches Rufen hörte habe ich dann nach so fünf Minuten dochmal geschaut was da los ist.
Da sah ich einen mir unbekannten Angler kreidebleich und schlotternd mit meinen beiden Mädels (Bullmastiff`s) am Zaun stehen.
Auf meine Frage ob er eine Angelberechtigung hätte kam ein nein, nach einer Ermahnung  und beschlagnahme seiner Beute lies ich ihn dann halt ziehen. Die Fische (Forellen)waren übrigens sehr lecker.
Er wurde aber niemehr bei uns gesehen, und gerochen hatte er auch,aber sehr streng, und nicht nach Erbrochenem.
Auch hat sich die Schwarzfischerei bei uns  erledigt, der Anblick von mir und meine Mädels muss sich wohl herum gesprochen haben.
Mein Tipp ihr solltet vielleich den Kontrolldruck erhöhen, und mit der Richtigen Begleitung gib es da auch selten Wiederworte, un das spricht sich schnell herum, denn es sind meist immer die selben.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## jobo61 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Meine Mädels


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@ernie1973: Danke für die Hilfreichen Auskünfte.

@jobo61: Solche schönen Mädels will ich auch mal  Sozusagen Knuddel und Erschreckgarantie


----------



## JimmyEight (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



jobo61 schrieb:


> Meine Mädels



Och versteh ich gar nicht wie man vor denen Angst haben kann - die sind ja winzig.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@jobo
Solche würde ich auch gerne mal haben - im Moment zwecks Geld- und Platz- und Zeitmangel leider nicht möglich.

Die werden auch schon ganz schön was essen... lass mich raten |kopfkrat Einen Schwarzangler pro Tag??:m

@ernie
Danke für Deine ausführlichen Auskünfte 

Könnte man denn noch etwas mit dem, was er uns gesagt hat, nachdem die Polizei weg gefahren ist, anfangen? 

Er sagte ja so etwas wie, dass das der besch******** See sei, an dem er je geangelt hätte. Für mich ist das irgendwie eine Bestätigung und sowas wie ein Geständnis. Oder hat das, was er dann noch gesagt hat, später wenig oder keinen Einfluss auf ein eventuelles Verfahren?

Wir wissen ja nun auch nicht, ob und was er der Polizei noch  erzählt hat, als wir nicht mehr dabei waren und ggf. sogar zugegeben hat, was er dort getrieben hat.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ja, das ist eine Zeugenaussage! (und gleich 2 x, wenn ihr es beide deutlich gehört habt!!!).

Er (der Beschuldigte) wird es naturgemäß bestreiten - aber ihr habt es beide gehört!

Und nach den Gesamtumständen - mal ehrlich - was soll er dort sonst mit einem Knicklicht an einer Schnur gemacht haben?!?

Leider wird der Staatsanwalt es vermutlich als Lappalie abtun und die Augen verdrehen - es sei denn......er ist Angler oder einfach mal ein "Guter" !

Ernie

PS:

Sollte versuchter Diebstahl angenommen werden, dann *muß *(!!!) vermutlich ein Strafantrag *von Seiten des Geschädigten* (Verein, Pächter etc.) her, damit überhaupt weiter verfolgt wird, weil nämlich der Staatsanwalt ansonsten von lediglich geringwertiger beabsichtigter oder zu erreichender "Beute" beim Versuch des Diebstahls ausgehen könnte (= weniger als ca 25-30 €), so dass er die Akte wegen § 248a StGB "bequem" vom Tisch bekommt, wenn schon kein entsprechender Strafantrag vorliegt!!!
(ein öffentliches Interesse an der Strafverfolgung könnte der Staatsanwalt leicht verneinen, da keine Fänge sichergestellt wurden usw.!!!).

Liegt aber der Strafantrag einmal vor, dann muß er trotzdem erstmal ran!!!


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Zeugenaussage! (und gleich 2 x, wenn ihr es beide deutlich gehört habt!!!).
> 
> Er wird es bestreiten - aber ihr habt es beide gehört!
> 
> ...



Ja, dass es wohl als Lappalie abgetan wird, ist leider das, was ich befürchte. Daher stellt sich mir generell die Frage, ob es der ganze Aufwand überhaupt wert ist.

Zumal wir jetzt sowieso leichte Sorge haben, wieder an diesen See zum Angeln zu gehen, weil es gut möglich sein könnte, dass der Typ bei Gelegenheit mit seinen Kollegas auftaucht, um nach uns zu suchen und uns aus Frust "die Jacke voll zu hauen". 
Der See ist genereller Treffpunkt für sämtliche von überall her stammenden Immigranten (das soll jetzt nicht ausländerfeindlich sein - es ist schlichtweg Fakt), da sich direkt neben dem See ein Asylbewerberheim befindet und für die meisten von ihnen wohl der Aufenthalt am See das einzige Stückchen Freiraum ist, das ihnen im Moment hier bei uns zusteht (ist reine Spekulation - ich hab von den entsprechenden Bestimmungen nun wirklich keine Ahnung).

Mein Freund musste schlauerweise auch noch im Beisein des Schwarzanglers seine Personalien inkl. Adresse angeben und außerdem haben die Beamten ihn ja nach der Befragung noch in unsere Richtung weg gehen lassen, so dass er sich womöglich noch das Kennzeichen unseres Autos gemerkt hat.

Wenn der wirklich stinkig wird, könnte es unter Umständen recht ungemütlich für uns werden...#t


----------



## voller stiffel (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

da kann mann mal wieder sehen das die cops,nicht alle 
aber die meisten nicht ganz richtig sind.
sowas kann mal ganz schnell ins auge gehen.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



voller stiffel schrieb:


> da kann mann mal wieder sehen das die cops,nicht alle
> aber die meisten nicht ganz richtig sind.
> sowas kann mal ganz schnell ins auge gehen.



Du sagst es - auch wenn es mir nicht wirklich Mut macht |uhoh:


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Naja - das könnte es - aber so dumm wird der Typ auch nicht sein, da seine Personalien ja schließlich auch festgestellt wurden und damit aktenkundig sind!

Allerdings hätte ich Sorge um meinen PKW in dieser Situation, denn wenn der "anonym" mal einfach so beschädigt wird, dann reicht es nicht, um gleich einen ausreichenden Verdacht gegen Mister Schwarzangler zu haben!

;O)

Bei Vandalismus zahlt auch keine Versicherung !

Das ist die Krux in unserem Land, dass man als Mensch mit Zivilcourage später noch selber Angst haben muß, wenn man wie ihr DAS RICHTIGE getan hat!

Good Luck und berichte ggf. mal, wenn die Polizei von Euch noch eine Aussage angefordert hat - tut sie das nicht noch per Anhörungsbogen, dann wird vermutlich nichts mehr nachkommen!

Ernie


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Hi Boardies, 
als Gewässeraufsicht eines Vereins habe ich auch immer wieder mit diesen "Wildfischern" zu tun. Ich verwarne die Kollegen meistens scharf, weise auf mein Handy und erkläre, dass ich die beim nächsten mal nicht mehr anspreche oder verwarne sondern ungesehen aus der Entfernung die Polizei verständige. 
Seitdem hatten wir zumindest keine Wiederholungstäter mehr am Wasser und Rachegelüste verspürte von denen wohl auch keiner, ich bin nämlich häufig nachts allein am Wasser (mein Gaff liegt trotzdem immer griffbereit). 
Dass der hier angesprochene Täter Rache üben wird, glaube ich kaum, der ist schließlich nunmehr polizeilich in dieser Sache bekannt und ein Strafverfahren wg. vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung insbsondere gegen ein Frau hätte da schon eine ganz andere Qualität. 
Eine ganz andere Sauerei sind bei uns die immer wieder ausliegenden Nachtschnüre, deren Besitzer ich bis dato leider noch nicht erwischen konnte. Sogar eine gut 3 m lange Aalreuse samt Inhalt konnte ich letztes Jahr sicherstellen. 
Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass Schwarzangeln zumindest bei Erwachsenen der Widdieberei gleichgesetzt wird.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



laverda schrieb:


> Eine ganz andere Sauerei sind bei uns die immer wieder ausliegenden Nachtschnüre, deren Besitzer ich bis dato leider noch nicht erwischen konnte. Sogar eine gut 3 m lange Aalreuse samt Inhalt konnte ich letztes Jahr sicherstellen.
> Es wird wirklich Zeit, dass Schwarzangeln zumindest bei Erwachsenen der Widdiederei gleichgesetzt wird.



Solche Gerätschaften finden wir hier auch regelmäßig - das geht von Legeschnüren mit mehreren Anbissstellen über selbstgebastelte Speere und Harpunen inkl. Wurfleine, Reißschnüren mit mehreren Drillingen (das ist meines Erachtens schon ziemlich "pervers") bis hin zu "ganz normalen" Handangeln Marke Eigenbau aus Holz mit Drachenschnur.... und das Ganze an einem 2.0ha großen Gewässer....#d


----------



## diebarbe (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

das ist eine grosse schweinerei die müssen alle in den knast


----------



## HOX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



diebarbe schrieb:


> das ist eine grosse schweinerei die müssen alle in den knast



Gut gesprochen!
Alle schön auf Kosten der Steuerzahler einlochen...ganz tolle Leistung diese kreative Idee.
Ein Hoch auf unsere BILD (-ungs)gesellschaft!

Ps.: Wenn das die gängige Praxis wäre, hätten die meisten Boardies schon ein paar Tage hinter schwedischen Gardinen verbracht.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



diebarbe schrieb:


> das ist eine grosse schweinerei die müssen alle in den knast



Wenn`s nur so einfach wäre....


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Strafe wird er warscheinlich keine bekommen 
ist meistens so bei uns in der Opf 
Strafe bekommen sie meistens nur wenn man was beschlagnamt hat oder Fotos auf der Hand 
Ich Kontrolliere täglich mehrmals das spricht sich rum 
und ganz selten wo noch einer ohne Erlaubnisschein fischt 
Bloss mit der denn vielen Kontrollgängen fehlt mir auch die zeit zum Angeln aber einer muss es machen


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



diebarbe schrieb:


> das ist eine grosse schweinerei die müssen alle in den knast


 

nur Knast ist zuwenig


----------



## HOX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> nur Knast ist zuwenig



Was wäre denn in Deinen Augen angemessen?
Hängen? Vierteilen? öffentlich Auspeitschen?


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Solche Gerätschaften finden wir hier auch regelmäßig - das geht von Legeschnüren mit mehreren Anbissstellen über selbstgebastelte Speere und Harpunen inkl. Wurfleine, Reißschnüren mit mehreren Drillingen (das ist meines Erachtens schon ziemlich "pervers") bis hin zu "ganz normalen" Handangeln Marke Eigenbau aus Holz mit Drachenschnur.... und das Ganze an einem 2.0ha großen Gewässer....#d


 
Legt euch auf die lauer irgéndwann erwischt er die
Legeschnürre leger oder Reusenfischer war schon mal 
2Wochen auf lauer hab ich auch erwischt 700 euro Strafe musste er zahlen und ein gebrochnes Bein hatte er auch


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



HOX schrieb:


> Was wäre denn in Deinen Augen angemessen?
> Hängen? Vierteilen? öffentlich Auspeitschen?


 Öffentlich Auspeitschen 
oder An denn Pranger am Marktplatz würde ich die Stellen
mit einen Schild um denn Hals Schwarzangler


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@SADAKO
.....und das Ganze an einem 2.0ha großen Gewässer....#d 

Größer ist unser auch nicht und Knast ist da wohl weit zu hoch gegriffen. Ich habe beruflich u.a. mit jugendlichen Untersuchungshäftlingen zu tun und da muss nun bei aller Liebe zur Angelei wirklich wegen dem bisschen Fischfrevel keiner reingesteckt werden.  
Jammerschade ist doch, dass es vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen heute nicht mehr möglich ist, "Natur und Kreatur auch mal auszuprobieren". 
Deshalb sprach ich ausdrücklich von Erwachsenen!!! 
Die bestraft man am besten damit, wo es weh tut, nämlich am Geldbeutel. Ein Rotauge für € 1000,- wäre doch ein netter Preis!!!!
Und dann nicht nur die bestrafen, die o.g. Sauereien ohne Fischereischein begehen, sondern auch die Sackfischer und Babyzanderkiller aus unseren Reihen, die ohne Rücksicht auf Mindestmaß, Schonzeit und Fangbeschränkung, alles, was Schuppen trägt niederknüppeln und durch den Wolf drehen. 
Ich denke, es helfen nur erhöhte Kontrollgänge. Bei uns ist zumindest das offensichtliche Schwarzangeln seitdem erheblich zurückgegangen.


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Lach nee 
ich mag nur keine Schwarzangler oder die Trotz Erlaubnisschein mehr als das limit Mitnehmen


----------



## HOX (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



laverda schrieb:


> @SADAKO
> .....und das Ganze an einem 2.0ha großen Gewässer....#d
> 
> Größer ist unser auch nicht und Knast ist da wohl weit zu hoch gegriffen. Ich habe beruflich u.a. mit jugendlichen Untersuchungshäftlingen zu tun und da muss nun bei aller Liebe zur Angelei wirklich wegen dem bisschen Fischfrevel keiner reingesteckt werden.
> ...



|good:
Super Beitrag.
Immer alles wegsperren kann doch einfach nicht die Lösung sein.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> Legt euch auf die lauer irgéndwann erwischt er die
> Legeschnürre leger oder Reusenfischer war schon mal
> 2Wochen auf lauer hab ich auch erwischt 700 euro Strafe musste er zahlen und ein gebrochnes Bein hatte er auch



Hmm, erstmal die Zeit haben, sich damit so intensiv zu beschäftigen. Wäre eigentlich Aufgabe unserer Fischereiaufseher... aber die hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zur Kontrolle am Wasser gesehen. 

Und wenn man im Verein sowas zur Sprache bringt, würde man ja übertreiben und es wäre ja nur halb so schlimm - man könne das ja eh nie ganz verhindern.

Ich frage mich jedes Mal, wenn wir dort angeln sind, wieviele unberechtige Mitangler man zur gleichen Zeit noch hat, von denen man nichts weiß - und dass es Leute gibt, die so unverfroren sind, sich dabei so auffällig zu benehmen wie eingangs beschriebener Fall, lässt mich davon ausgehen, dass es wahrscheinlich seeehr viele davon gibt...

Schade nur, dass das Ganze von den eigentlich Zuständigen immer als Lappalie heruntergespielt wird.

Ich finde es einfach nur frech, ich zahle hier jährlich schön meinen Beitrag, helfe bei den meisten Aufräumdiensten mit, hab sogar einen Lehrgang zum Gewässerwart mitgemacht und ganz nebenbei meinen Fischereischein für teures Geld gemacht und darf blöde zusehen, wie sich andere ohne all das mit Fischen besacken und davon schmarotzen, was andere hegen und pflegen und bezahlen... Schon traurig, wie ich finde.


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Hmm, erstmal die Zeit haben, sich damit so intensiv zu beschäftigen. Wäre eigentlich Aufgabe unserer Fischereiaufseher... aber die hab ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr zur Kontrolle am Wasser gesehen.
> 
> Und wenn man im Verein sowas zur Sprache bringt, würde man ja übertreiben und es wäre ja nur halb so schlimm - man könne das ja eh nie ganz verhindern.
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin Fischreiaufseher und weiß was am Wasser abgeht auch von manchen Vereinsmitglied

aber die meisten sind froh wenn ich meine Runden gehe


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> Legt euch auf die lauer irgéndwann erwischt er die
> Legeschnürre leger oder Reusenfischer war schon mal
> 2Wochen auf lauer hab ich auch erwischt 700 euro Strafe musste er zahlen und ein gebrochnes Bein hatte er auch



Jetzt bleib aber mal auf dem Teppich!! 

Knast ist zu wenig, auspeitschen, Beine brechen.......

Das hört sich verdächtig nach Aufforderung zur Selbstjustiz an. 
Schalte mal die Gedankenmansarde ein und überdenke mal, was du da so von dir lässt!!!!!!!!

Ich bezweifel sehr stark, das deratige Äußerungen hier im board was zu suchen haben.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



laverda schrieb:


> Größer ist unser auch nicht und Knast ist da wohl weit zu hoch gegriffen. Ich habe beruflich u.a. mit jugendlichen Untersuchungshäftlingen zu tun und da muss nun bei aller Liebe zur Angelei wirklich wegen dem bisschen Fischfrevel keiner reingesteckt werden.
> Jammerschade ist doch, dass es vielen Kindern und Jugendlichen heute nicht mehr möglich ist, "Natur und Kreatur auch mal auszuprobieren".
> Deshalb sprach ich ausdrücklich von Erwachsenen!!!
> Die bestraft man am besten damit, wo es weh tut, nämlich am Geldbeutel. Ein Rotauge für € 1000,- wäre doch ein netter Preis!!!!
> ...



Ich hab ebenfalls in keinster Weise erwähnt, dass es mir am Herzen läge, Kinder zu bestrafen. 
Würde ich ein Kind oder einen Jugendlichen beim unbefugten Angeln ertappen, würde ich ihn lediglich darauf ansprechen und ihm ggf. anbieten, bei uns im Verein in der Jugendangelgruppe mitzuwirken und somit völlig legal angeln zu können. Ich würde ihm entsprechende Kontaktdaten geben und ihn natürlich laufen lassen.
Ich spreche also auch NUR von Erwachsenen.

Deinen Vorschlag bzgl. immens hoher Geldsummen für illegal gefangene Fische würde ich ebenfalls begrüßen, gar keine Frage. Das würde so manchem Schwarzangler wahrscheinlich so richtig weh tun...


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



laverda schrieb:


> Jetzt bleib aber mal auf dem Teppich!!
> 
> Knast ist zu wenig, auspeitschen, Beine brechen.......
> 
> ...


 

Knast ist auch zuwenig denen muss es an denn Geldbeutel gehen und das Bein hat er sich auf der Flucht gebrochen
überleg du mal was der Ganze Besatz und Hege kosten

Wo kannste in meinen Posts nee aufforderung zur Selbsjustiz lesen?
ich Würde nur ein Gesetz einführendas die Schwarzangler an den Pranger müssten
du hast doch gesagt das du Aufseher bist du musst doch genau wissen was man darf und nicht


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls in keinster Weise erwähnt, dass es mir am Herzen läge, Kinder zu bestrafen.
> Würde ich ein Kind oder einen Jugendlichen beim unbefugten Angeln ertappen, würde ich ihn lediglich darauf ansprechen und ihm ggf. anbieten, bei uns im Verein in der Jugendangelgruppe mitzuwirken und somit völlig legal angeln zu können. Ich würde ihm entsprechende Kontaktdaten geben und ihn natürlich laufen lassen.
> Ich spreche also auch NUR von Erwachsenen.
> 
> Deinen Vorschlag bzgl. immens hoher Geldsummen für illegal gefangene Fische würde ich ebenfalls begrüßen, gar keine Frage. Das würde so manchem Schwarzangler wahrscheinlich so richtig weh tun...


 
Bei Kinder ist das was anderes da spreche ich mit den Eltern ob sie nicht zum Verein dürfen ist ja ned teuer und Nachwuchs ist immer gut 
Harte Strafen nur ab 18


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> Knast ist auch zuwenig denen muss es an denn Geldbeutel gehen und das Bein hat er sich auf der Flucht gebrochen
> überleg du mal was der Ganze Besatz und Hege kosten


 

@ laverda geh mal mit einen Nachtsichtgerät auf Rundgang da siehste was abgeht


----------



## laverda (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> @ laverda geh mal mit einen Nachtsichtgerät auf Rundgang da siehste was abgeht



In Bezug auf Schwarzangler oder andere sommernächtliche Aktivitäten? 

Ich habe meine Meinung dazu gsagt und weigere mich, mich mit Leuten deiner Gesinnung über rechtsstaatliche Selbstverständlichkeiten wie z.B. Angemessenheit einer Strafe zu streiten. 

Over und Aus


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



laverda schrieb:


> In Bezug auf Schwarzangler oder andere sommernächtliche Aktivitäten?
> 
> Ich habe meine Meinung dazu gsagt und weigere mich, mich mit Leuten deiner Gesinnung über rechtsstaatliche Selbstverständlichkeiten wie z.B. Angemessenheit einer Strafe zu streiten.
> 
> Over und Aus


 
Meinst du ich will mit dir Streiten du hast deine meinung und ich hab meine und Pasta!!!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



diebarbe schrieb:


> das ist eine grosse schweinerei die müssen alle in den knast


Hinrichten!|uhoh:


----------



## Lautertaler (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ne saftige Geldstrafe in die Vereinskasse wäre doch mal ne gute entschädigung, oder?|evil:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Also, kommt mal runter, das Wetter ist so schön heute!


Natürlich ist es problematisch, wenn viele Verfahren der Fischwilderei (oder des versuchten Diebstahls) wieder eingestellt werden.

Aber Schwarzfischen ist der Verhältnismäßigkeit entsprechend eben etwas anderes als schwere Körperverletzung und ähnliche Delikte. So kommt man eben deswegen NICHT schnell in den Knast, muss keine fünfstelligen Summen berappen und wird NICHT an den Pranger gestellt. 

So dumm es sich anhört, der Diebstahl eines Karpfens ist einfach nicht wichtig genug, um zu drastischen Strafen verdonnert zu werden.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Ne saftige Geldstrafe in die Vereinskasse wäre doch mal ne gute entschädigung, oder?|evil:



Genau so sehe ich das auch.. ich weiß sowieso gerade gar nicht, weshalb das hier schon wieder so aus den Rudern läuft.... ;+ 
Im Prinzip sind wir uns doch eigentlich alle einig, dass hohe Geldstrafen viel sinnvoller wären als Gefängnis, jegliche Art von Selbstjustiz und sonstige hinterwäldlerische, ohnehin in keinster Weise zulässige "Foltermethoden". 
Vielleicht haben sich hier einige (oder auch ich mich|kopfkrat) etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt....


----------



## Lautertaler (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch.. ich weiß sowieso gerade gar nicht, weshalb das hier schon wieder so aus den Rudern läuft.... ;+
> Im Prinzip sind wir uns doch eigentlich alle einig, dass hohe Geldstrafen viel sinnvoller wären als Gefängnis, jegliche Art von Selbstjustiz und sonstige hinterwäldlerische, ohnehin in keinster Weise zulässige "Foltermethoden".
> Vielleicht haben sich hier einige (oder auch ich mich|kopfkrat) etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt....




Das zeigt nur wie wir alle unser Hobby lieben und wie hilflos wir diesem Problem gegenüberstehen!


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So dumm es sich anhört, der Diebstahl eines Karpfens ist einfach nicht wichtig genug, um zu drastischen Strafen verdonnert zu werden.



Das Problem ist nur, wenn alle immer denken, dass es nur ein Karpfen ist. Rechne mal hoch, was dabei rauskommt, wenn du im Jahr ca. 50-100 Karpfen durch Schwarzfischer entnommen bekommst. Dann kennst Du den materiellen Schaden zzgl. der Hege- und Pflege. 

Und 50-100 Karpfen ist ja nicht mal viel, aber der Preis ist sehr hoch und der Verein, bzw. die ordentlichen Mitglieder zahlen das. Und kümmern sich darum, dass das Gewässer im Schuss ist.

Für mich stellt es den Tatbestand eines Diebstahls dar. Mich würde interessieren, wie Du schauen würdest, wenn man Dir irgendwas klaut - und das immer wieder. 

Es geht mir nicht darum, dass Schwarzangeln kriminalisiert wird und oder Haftstrafen ausgesprochen werden. Nur der moralische Werteverfall ist schon heftig. Und Diebstahl sehe ich nicht als ein Kavaliersdelikt an.


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So dumm es sich anhört, der Diebstahl eines Karpfens ist einfach nicht wichtig genug, um zu drastischen Strafen verdonnert zu werden.



So ist es wohl leider... 

Ich denke, unserem Gewässer wäre auch schon geholfen, wenn unser Verein ein bißchen mehr Präsenz zeigen würde und sich dadurch Schwarzangler in ihrem Tun nicht mehr ganz so sicher fühlen würden. 

Ganz beheben wird man das Problem sowieso nicht können, aber wenigstens Einschränken - wenn Einige dieses erstmal als solches erkennen und sich darum bemühen würden, etwas daran zu ändern, wäre uns wohl schon einigermaßen geholfen.


----------



## Raubfisch09 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Joschitier schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, wenn alle immer denken, dass es nur ein Karpfen ist. Rechne mal hoch, was dabei rauskommt, wenn du im Jahr ca. 50-100 Karpfen durch Schwarzfischer entnommen bekommst. Dann kennst Du den materiellen Schaden zzgl. der Hege- und Pflege.
> 
> Und 50-100 Karpfen ist ja nicht mal viel, aber der Preis ist sehr hoch und der Verein, bzw. die ordentlichen Mitglieder zahlen das. Und kümmern sich darum, dass das Gewässer im Schuss ist.
> 
> ...


 

Sehe ich genauso unser Angelverein giebt jedes jahr für Besatz fast 10000 euro aus 
ich übe auch keine Selbstjustiz aus nur die Strafe sollte auch so hoch sein das sie was draus lernen und ned mehr Schwarzfischen oder mehr als das Fanglimit


----------



## jobo61 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Hi Bordis, ich dachte immer Schwazfischer |krach:sind lästig, aber Schwarzangler sind zum:v.
Ich mußte auch schon feststellen dass, das mit Anzeigen so sinnvoll ist als wenn man in den Bach pinkelt und hofft dass, das Wasser damit steigt.
Da hilft nur sich zusammenrotten und am Anfang mit mindestens mit zwei besser noch drei Mann auf Kontrolle gehen. Denn besonders gewisse Mitbürger Ausländischer Herkunft wissen genau das da nicht viel passiert, die reden öfters mit der Polizei als mit ihrer Frau. Aber bei fortgesetzter Fischwilderei sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Desshalb einmal Anzeigen, und dann immer wieder mindestens zu Zweit losgehen wegen Zeugenaussage und um eventuelle Diskusionen vorzubeugen.

Oder ein, zwei Mädels mitnehmen:vik:
Hey @Jimmy Eight, Du hättest die Mädels einmal sehen sollen wenn sie erst einmal lächelten.
Jetzt aber wieder ernsthaft.
Leider haben einige Leute gleich richtige Lynchphantasien. Auch wenn man diese jungs zwar am liebsten gleich ersäufen würde, lasst es, der Schuß geht Garantiert nach hinten los. Ihr hab zum Schluß mehr Ärger am Bein als euer Schwarzfischer#q
Macht aber eueren Schwarzangler klar das ihr euch diesen Diebstahl nicht gefallen lasst, und haltet en Kontrolldruck hoch, und ihr werdet sehen wie schnell die sich ein anderes Gewässer suchen. Wo die Blondienen zwei statt vier Beine haben.#h
Viel Erfolg#6, und eueren Schwarzanglern einen großen Haken in der Hand so schön ganz weit drin im Fleisch.:c


----------



## sadako (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Also wir haben jetzt unseren Vereinsvorstand kontaktiert und der Verein wird zusätzlich noch eine Anzeige gegen Mister IchkannkeinWässerchen trüben schalten. 
Mal sehen, ob es was bringt. Wenn nicht, können Joschi und ich wenigstens mit dem guten Gewissen leben, nicht tatenlos zugesehen zu haben :m
Wir werden das Thema der verstärkten Aufsichtskontrolle bei der nächsten Mitgliederzusammenkunft sicherlich nochmal aufgreifen und zu mehr Teilnahme auffordern. |znaika:

@jobo: Ich finde Deine zwei imposanten Blondinen wirklich entzückend und abgesehen davon, dass wir uns schon lange einen Hund wünschen, reift in mir der Gedanke, dass wir uns innerhalb der nächsten Jahre auf jeden Fall ein Tierchen ähnlichen "Kalibers" zulegen werden - und das nicht nur, um als fleischgewordene "Selbstschussanlage" zu fungieren :q


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Frage an Leute die sich mit Recht- und Datenschutz etc. auskennen:

1. Gibt es eine öffentliche Liste von "Fischwilderern"?
2. Dürfte man vom Gericht verurteilte "Fischwilderer" in einer Liste zusammentragen und diese beim Landesfischereiverband vorlegen, so dass zum Beispiel ein Abgleich erfolgen kann, ob es sich um eine "Einzelstraftat" handelt oder um "Wiederholungstäter"?

(Wie vorhin bereits angemerkt - Wir sprechen von Erwachsenen Menschen und nicht über Kinder! Bei Kindern würde ich sogar eine positive Einwirkung vorsehen, dass sie sich beim Verein melden können und dann mit der Jugendgruppe ohne vorherige Informationen angeln gehen. Sprich so dass die anderen Jugendlichen nicht wissen, dass die Person Schwarzangler war. So könnte man Jugendliche, die ein Fehlverhalten gemacht haben, positiv auf die richtige Bahn lenken und ihnen zeigen, dass Vereinsleben schöne Seiten hat. Außerdem lernen sie so gleichgesinnte Jugendlichen kennen und könnten Angelkontake knüpfen. Ich denke gerade den Nachwuchs unserer Vereine sollten wir fördern und nicht Steine in den Weg legen.)


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Eine solche Liste gibt es nicht - ich kenne z.b. diese Listen aus anderen Ländern beispielsweise bei Kinderschändern, halte dies aber nach deutschem Recht gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht nicht für durchführbar - auch nicht bei "Fisch-Frevlern"!

Ernie


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ein kleiner Hinweis bei der nächsten Delegierten- oder Vorständesitzung des Bezirksfischereiverbandes kann schon mal andere Vereine vor einer evtl. Aufnahme warnen.


----------



## TNT (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Also ich für meinen Teil seh nicht allzuviel Sinn darin einen schonmal ertappten Schwarzangler die Möglichkeit zu nehmen den Schein zu machen und legal zu angeln. Wenn er aus der Geschichte lernt und nachher legal fischen geht (und damit seine Beiträge bezahlt) ist das doch in Ordnung - wenn er nur noch die Möglichkeit hat weiter schwarz zu angeln oder eben es ganz sein zu lassen, was wohl nicht der Fall sein wird, hilft das glaub ich keinem weiter. #c
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich glaube, dass man diejenigen sowieso nicht allzuhäufig umstimmen kann - die wechseln höchstens zu nem anderen Gewässer.
Und auch wenn ich als Angler natürlich die Aufregung über solche Leute nachvollziehen kann (hatte da letztes Jahr schon selbst ein recht unangenehmes Erlebnis) ist es mir trotzdem unbegreiflich wie man für solch ein Vergehen den Pranger oder Freiheitsstrafen verlangen kann... #q


Grüße

TNT |wavey:


----------



## Joschitier (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



TNT schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil seh nicht allzuviel Sinn darin einen schonmal ertappten Schwarzangler die Möglichkeit zu nehmen den Schein zu machen und legal zu angeln. Wenn er aus der Geschichte lernt und nachher legal fischen geht (und damit seine Beiträge bezahlt) ist das doch in Ordnung - wenn er nur noch die Möglichkeit hat weiter schwarz zu angeln oder eben es ganz sein zu lassen, was wohl nicht der Fall sein wird, hilft das glaub ich keinem weiter. #c
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich glaube, dass man diejenigen sowieso nicht allzuhäufig umstimmen kann - die wechseln höchstens zu nem anderen Gewässer.
> Und auch wenn ich als Angler natürlich die Aufregung über solche Leute nachvollziehen kann (hatte da letztes Jahr schon selbst ein recht unangenehmes Erlebnis) ist es mir trotzdem unbegreiflich wie man für solch ein Vergehen den Pranger oder Freiheitsstrafen verlangen kann... #q
> 
> ...



Hi TNT,
nicht, dass wir an einander vorbeireden:

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Du. Wenn jemand "schwarz geangelt" hat und vielleicht auch eine Strafe zahlen musste und dann seinen Schein macht und in den Vereinen auch bezahlt, dann gibt es kein Problem.

Aber es gibt halt bestimmt viele, die nur das Gewässer wechseln nachdem sie erwischt wurden und da wäre es doch schön, wenn es eine zentrale Anlaufstelle gäbe, die einen als Gewässerobmann oder 1. Vorsitzenden informiert, dass dieser Herr schon mehrfach aufgefallen ist. (Ich weiss nicht in wieweit die Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft solche "abgeschlossenen" Fälle einblicken kann - Eine Entschädigung an den jeweiligen Verein, wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend, denn da trifft es die Leute am Geldbeutel und das tut bekanntlich am meisten weh.)


----------



## Briese (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Wenn ich lese, was manche "organisierte Angler" hier absondern, schäme ich mich den gleichen Sport auszuüben.

Briese


----------



## zulu (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Und der organisierte schwarzfischer macht  lächelnd weiter.

Wer einen guten plan hat, der sahnt richtig ab.

Ein freund hat abgelegene forellenteiche und die werden seit einigen jahren regelmässig beraubt.

Das hat eine ganz andere qualität,
da geht es um zentner, die da abgekeschert werden.

Und es passiert auch nichts.

Der soll sich  auf raten der polizei auf die lauer legen und sich nächte um die ohren schlagen.

Das ist doch ein witz.

Ich wäre für führerscheinentzug.

Denn für diese aktionen  braucht man ein auto.

Was meint ihr ?

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Morgen!

So, jetzt muss ich mal aufpassen, was ich schreibe.


Wer ein paar meiner bisherigen Postings gelesen hat, der weiß sicherlich, dass ich mich (meist ) um Neutralität und Objektivität bemühe.

Dennoch....

Schwarzangler...., ein Thema, das zumindest bei uns in früheren Zeiten überhaupt kein Problem war. Mal ein Kind mit einem Stecken und Haken dran, gut, aber richtig "professionelle" Schwarzangler gab es de facto vor 20 Jahren noch nicht. Wie gesagt, zumindest in unseren Gewässern nicht.

So, und jetzt kommt das Heikle, tausend Mal schon angesprochen. Wie viele Verwarnungen hat es eigentlich schon deswegen gehagelt?

Die ..... ich kanns einfach nicht aussprechen ohne Sorge, nun gleich in eine Schublade gesteckt zu werden. 
Also anders: Nach Auflösung sämtlicher Landesgrenzen schnellte bei uns die Zahl der Delikte gewaltig in die Höhe. 
(Ist das besser ausgedrückt?)
Erwischt wurde kaum jemand, lediglich indirekt konnte der illegale Fischzug beobachtet werden:

- Reifenspuren bis ans Wasser
- Legangeln
- Stellnetze
- ....

So ist das und man wäre blind, würde man die Tatsachen übersehen. 

Nun meine Meinung dazu: 
Es ist zu wünschen, möglichst viele betreffenden Personen in die Vereine zu bekommen. Nur so sind sie einer gewissen Kontrolle zugänglich. Einer gewissen, wie gesagt....
Bei uns passiere es schon, dass 2 Kollegen (in meinem Verein organisiert) 10 km flussauf fischten, weit im Wasser eines benachbarten Vereins. Darauf angesprochen meinten sie: 
"Das ist doch ein großer Fluss, da kann man doch fischen".

Man wird sich also mit einem gewissen Maß an Regeleinhaltung zufrieden geben müssen. Aber das ist allemal besser als die nichtorganisierte Schwarzfischerei. Bedenkt, dass die Leute aus einem riesigen Land stammen, wo es tatsächlich weder Erlaubnisscheine noch Gewässergrenzen usw. gab. Erst die Generation, die mit den hiesigen Regeln groß wird, wird diese auch beachten. 

Bis dahin sollte man tatsächlich versuchen, die schwarzen Schafe IN die Vereine zu bringen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Hast du einen Weiher, See, whatever, womöglich noch abgelegen auf einer Lichtung im Wald, dann muss man zwangsläufig mit Schwanzanglern rechnen. 
Etwas Sichheit bekäme man wenn das ganze Areal mit 3(!!)m hohem Geländer (ähnlich diesen Bauzäunen) + Stacheldraht oben drauf, eingezäunt wäre. Son Maschendrahtzaun bringt nicht wirklich was, den zwichken sie schnell mal durch!

Das kostet aber halt erstmal richtig Geld, was meistens nicht vorhanden ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Hast du einen Weiher, See, whatever, womöglich noch abgelegen auf einer Lichtung im Wald, dann muss man zwangsläufig mit *Schwanzanglern* rechnen.
> Etwas Sichheit bekäme man wenn das ganze Areal mit 3(!!)m hohem Geländer (ähnlich diesen Bauzäunen) + Stacheldraht oben drauf, eingezäunt wäre. Son Maschendrahtzaun bringt nicht wirklich was, den zwichken sie schnell mal durch!
> 
> Das kostet aber halt erstmal richtig Geld, was meistens nicht vorhanden ist.


 
*FERKELVERDÄCHTIG !!!??? TATÜTATA !!!???Ein klarer Fall für den BF-Fahnder!!!*

Was bitte ist ein Schwanzangler?

Und wie muß ich mir dessen Angelmethode genau vorstellen?

Ich entnehme Deinem Beitrag, dass "Schwanzangler" also abgelegene Lichtungen im Wald bevorzugen....sehr interessant!

hihihi

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## tchuppa (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Frage 

Wenn ich mit meinen Jungs mal an See fahre um paar Bleie oder auch mal Großes zu fangen ist das ja alles gut und schön.
Leider bin ich dann der einzige der einen Schein hat.
Falls die mal erwischt werden sollten mit mir dabei (oder auch andersrum ), bekomme ich dann auch eine Strafe wegen Unterstützung oder sowas?
Weil eigentlich müssten sie ja gemeldet werden :q

Bei den Gesetzen in Deutschland weiss man ja nu nie was mir da blüht wenn ich mit nem Schwarzangler zusammen am See hocke |rolleyes



|gutenach


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Na sowas...:q



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> womöglich noch abgelegen auf einer Lichtung im Wald, dann muss man zwangsläufig mit Schwanzanglern rechnen


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@ Kohlmeise

Mann... , Hut ab ,....... du hast hier ja einiges an Verbalartistik vollbracht , um deine Meinung auszudrücken ,....... Kompliment !

Vor zwei Tagen wurde ein anderer Thread , bei dem es um Angehörige der von dir so elegant umschriebenen Bevölkerungsgruppe ging , von einem Mod(vorrübergehend ????) geschlossen , ..........wohl weil einige Leute dort nicht in der Lage waren , das Problem so geschickt zu umschreiben , wie du es hier vollbracht hast .

Ich finde es sehr traurig und es macht mich wütend , einfach abgewürgt zu werden , wenn man Roß und Reiter beim Namen nennt , habe deshalb auch keinen Bock , mich weiter an einer entsprechenden Diskussion zu beteiligen . 

Ich bin jedoch auch der Meinung , das man ertappte Schwarzangler nicht noch weiter ausgrenzen sollte , sondern ihnen die Möglichkeit zum Erwerb eines Angelsscheins und des Vereinsbeitritts geben ,...... damit meine ich aber nur solche , die das aus Unwissen oder Bequemlichkeit gemacht haben , um ihre Freizeit am Wasser zu verbringen ,..... wie eben "offizielle" Angler auch .

Illegale Netzfischer , Reißer und Schnurleger hingegen , denen es hauptsächlich um wirtschaftlichen Profit geht , sollte man härter bestrafen .

Ich habe hier in Hamburg für mich persönlich den Eindruck gewonnen , das weniger wie früher(Nicht ganz früher vor ca. 20 Jahren , aber jedoch noch vor wenigen Jahren) schwarz geangelt wird ,..... es scheint sich bei vielen(bei Weitem nicht bei allen) wohl 'rumgesprochen zu haben , das man hierzulande zum Angeln gewisse Regeln einhalten muß .

Es gibt hier auch einen Verein , der eine russischsprachige Übersetzung seiner Homepage anbietet ,......ich denke , das bringt einigen Leuten das hiesige Procedere auch noch etwas näher .

Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



> ..........wohl weil einige Leute dort nicht in der Lage waren , das Problem so geschickt zu umschreiben , wie du es hier vollbracht hast .


Genau deswegen - weil wir nicht dulden, dass da verallgemeinert wird und es meist immer gleich ins politische abgleitet.

Schwarzangler ist davon ab ja ein relativer Begriff.....
Denn wie immer stehen da ja mehrere (auch juristische) Möglichkeiten offen, dank der in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlichen Fischereigesetzen.

Abgesehen davon ist es natürlich möglich - zumindest in Gewässern die entsprechend abgeschlossen sind, wie es in "freien" Gewässern (Seen, Flüsse, Bäche etc.) aussieht, weiss ich nicht - abgesehen von der Fischwilderei auch Diebstahl, Hausfriedensbruch etc. anzuzeigen.

Und man kann auch privatrechtlich (Schadensersatz) vorgehen, muss dazu aber natürlich den Schaden genau beziffern können.

Das Problem ist auch, dass vielen Gewässerbewirtschaftern (ob privat, Vereine, Hegegemeinschaften oder sonstwer..) das alles relativ egal ist und deswegen kaum einmal privatrechtlich vorgenangen wird (weil auch immer mit unsicherem Ausgang (auf See und vor Gericht ist man in Gottes Hand...).. 

Das ist für viele schlicht zu viel Aufwand, zu viel Risiko für zu wenig "Erfolg"...

Wahrscheinlich müsste man statt der Fischwilderei auch mehr Augenmerk bei Anzeigen auf Bedrohungen und körperliche Auseinandersetzungen legen. Behörden und Justiz dürften da "empfindlicher" reagieren als bei einem "kleinen Fischdiebstahl"...

Das Problem (auch wieder je nach Landesrecht) sind auch hier wieder einmal die unterschiedlichen Befugnisse der zur Kontrolle berechtigten Personen, je nachdem welchen Status sie nach Landesgesetz haben.

Da können die Aufseher teilweise wirklich wenig machen.

Auf der anderen Seite verstehe ich dann auch die Polizei, die in den meisten Ländern eh unterbesetzt sein dürfte und sicherlich mit anderen Dingen mehr zu tun hat und so die "kleine Fischwilderei" sicher nicht ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste stehen hat.

Davon ausgehend dass Bewirtschafter selten vernünftige Kontrollen durchführen (lassen) un die Polzei (auch WaPo) meist Besseres zu tun hat, muss man in meinen Augen wie oben beschrieben in solchen Fällen eher wegen andere Dinge anzeigen, welche die Polizei dann schneller reagieren lässt.

Wie gesagt: 
Bedrohung, Nötigung etc. (bzw. im Falle einer "Berührung" auch gleich Anzeige wegen Körperverletzung), sehr gut funktioniert auch immer eine Anzeige wegen falschparken (sofern Täter mit dem Auto unterwegs), man kann bei einem nachts irgendwo im Gebüsch "abgestellten" Auto ja auch immer den Verdacht des "Autodiebstahles" haben und so die Polizei "informieren" bzw. anzeigen..

Aber das sind letztlich alles nur "Tricks", um Beamte zu einem schnelleren reagieren zu bringen und ändern nichts an den Grundproblemen..

Fakt ist aber auch, dass überall dort wo vernünftig kontrolliert wird, sich soilche Vorfälle in Grenzen halten und die dafür an Gewässer verlagert werden, wo eine solche Kontrolle fehlt...


----------



## wiggyfly (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

,habe vor kurzem innerhalb von 2 Tagen an unserem Wasser 6 Schwarzangler gestellt ein paar sind abgehauen,weil ich nicht hinterher kam.Weiß jemand was in der Regel mit den Jungs passiert?,im Gesetz steht,das es eine Straftat ist ich habe gehört,das viele Richter es unter den Tisch fallen lassen.Gruß Hendrik|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Mal abgesehen vom eigentlichen Thema des Schwarzangelns und der Möglichkeiten, dies zu bekämpfen, kommt es eben sehr darauf an, wie im konkreten Fall damit umgegangen wird. Die meisten Vereine sind sich durchaus bewusst, dass selbst bei klar vor Gericht festgestellten Schadenersatzansprüchen gegen einen (oder mehrere) Fischdieb(e) noch lange nicht gewährleistet ist, dass sich diese wirklich durchsetzen lassen.

Zum von Kohlmeise und diemai nochmal angesprochenen Thema:
Vielleicht muss man mal klar stellen, wo der in den Äußerungen feine, in den Auswirkungen aber gravierende Unterschied zwischen sachlichen, dem Thema dienenden Problemschilderungen dazu und den -zuletzt in dem von Dir, diemai, angesprochenen Thread (Kattwykbrücke) festzustellenden- politischen Entgleisungen besteht.
Wenn jemand sagt: _Seitdem die Grenzen nach XXX offen sind, haben die YYY-Taten spürbar zugenommen._
dann ist das entweder ein belegbarer Fakt (wobei es hilfreich wäre, wenn dann auch die Quelle der Information angegeben wird), oder ein persönlicher Eindruck bzw. eine Meinung (wobei es auch schöner wäre, wenn so eine Meinung entsprechend gekennzeichnet wird, z.B., dadurch, dass man so eine Aussage mit einem "_Ich glaube, dass_" oder "_Ich habe festgestellt, dass_" eingeleitet wird.
Wenn jedoch pauschalisiert wird, wie "_Die XXX sind gewalttätige Fischwilderer und wenn Du was sagst, holen die sofort ihr Messer raus_", wenn der grundsätzliche Tenor einer Diskussion in die Richtung geht, dass nicht mehr das eigentliche Thema besprochen wird, sondern nur noch gegen eine Gruppe vermeintlich Schuldiger gehetzt wird, wenn sogar, wie zuletzt im Kattwykbrücken-Thread ganz offene Hetzworte und Beleidigungen ("_Pack_") fallen, dann schreiten wir natürlich und selbstverständlich ein, sowohl mit mahnenden Worten im Thread als erster Versuch, die Vernunft wieder Oberhand gewinnen zu lassen, als auch mit Verwarnungen bzw. bei wiederholter Uneinsichtigkeit auch Sperren gegen einzelne Unverbesserliche Poster, bis hin zur Schließung des Threads, z.B. weil eine zu breite Front Verblendeter oder geistig Minderbemittelter plötzlich meint, die Gelegenheit für ihre (gezielten?) Hetzkampagnen nutzen zu müssen.
Nicht zu vergessen, dass gerne und oft ein beliebiges Thema durch eine aufkeimende Diskussion in diese Richtung Off-Topic geführt wird, ein Vorgehen also, dass wir -im Interesse der breiten Mehrheit der Nutzer- seit längerem schon nicht mehr stillschweigend tolerieren, sonder ebenso sanktionieren.

Es geht nicht um irgendwelche Meinungen, die hier angeblich nicht geduldet sind, sondern immer um einzelne konkrete Äußerungen, die jenseits dessen sind, was unter Nettiquette zu verstehen ist, oder ganz klar dazu gedacht oder geeignet sind, aus dem eigentlichen Thema eine (nach den Boardregeln nicht zulässige) politische Diskussion zu machen.

Dieser Thread hier beweist bisher zu weiten Teilen, dass man dieses sicherlich brisante und heikle Thema auch mit angemessener Sachlichkeit diskutieren kann, wenn man sich entsprechend darum bemüht.

Mittlerweile liest man im AB im Zusammenhang mit der angesprochenen Bevölkerungsgruppe osteuropäischer Abstammung ja auch immer mehr von erfolgreichen Versuchen eines friedlichen Miteinanders. Also offensichtlich geht es doch! Natürlich nicht immer und mit jedem, und sicherlich spielt der Alkoholpegel auch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle, aber dieser Grundaussage "Versuch macht kluch" stimme ich persönlich voll zu.

Wenn es tatsächlich zu Bedrohungen oder gar Gewaltanwendungen kommt, dann ist nur die Polizei der richtige Ansprechpartner.

Mittlerweile werden hier in diesen Diskussionen ja auch mal möglich Ursachen der eigentlichen Probleme genannt wie völlig unterschiedliche Rechtserfahrung, Unkenntnisse über die bei uns geltenden Regeln, bis hin zur Unwissenheit, dass frei zugängliche Gewässer im Eigentum eines bestimmten Besitzes sein könnten. Wenn diese Basisvoraussetzungen gepaart mit einer langjährigen Erfahrung im geschickten Umgang mit ausübenden Behördenorganen auf die ebenso sture wie wenig weitsichtige Mauer der Ablehnung und mangelnden Integrationsbereitschaft prallt, dann sind Konflikte jeglicher Art schon fast unausweichlich.

Der größere Erfolg für alle ist es meist, wenn man es schafft, aktiv dazu beizutragen, aus Schwarzanglern legale Angler zu machen. Ich kenne beispielsweise einen Fall, wo ein vor ca. 8 Jahren an einem Vereinssee ertappter Schwarzangler mittlerweile zum allseits beliebten Vereinsmitglied geworden ist, weil er zu allen Festen seinen vorzüglichen Selbstgebrannten mitbringt, Akkordeon spielt, dass einem die Ohren klingeln und bereitwillig mit jedem Mitangler seine Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse teilt.


----------



## Cpt.Hänger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Wenn es schon an euren Vereinsgewässern so ist, dann fragt euch mal wie es in Köln am Rhein ist.
Vorallem nach seit dem LIDL, ALDI und co. einmal im Jahr große Angelverkaufswoche haben.
Nur wenn man sogar von der Rheinischen fischergenossenschafft keine Stellungnahme dazu bekommt, bzw. keine Antwort auf seine Anfrage, ob sie nicht noch einen freilwilligen Fischereiaufseher gebrauchen können bekommt.

Was soll an dazu noch sagen.

Dann werden halt weiterhin 25cm Zander, 15 cm Aale und alles was sonst nicht bei drei vom Hacken ist , die 10m hohe Spuntwand hoch gekorbelt.

Aber hauptsache der Lachs kommt wieder.


----------



## strawinski (9. August 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

na da muß ich mal meinen senf dazu geben. wir in berlin sind da ja sehr gebeutelt. das erste problem ist eines.wieso ist man ausländerfeindlich wenn man sagt das man eine große gruppe permanent an allen gewässern trifft aus allen osteuropäischen nationen, die nur gebrochen deutschen können und die wohl aus diesem grunde kaum einen gültigen angelschein haben? diese leute bringen ihre angelmethoden von zuhause mit. die kennen keine schonmaße und gesetze. die akzeptieren keine laichzeiten oder anderen gesetze. das einzige was man mit denen machen kann ist, man nimmt 1000 russen zum hegefischen da sie ja eh alles essen was da drin rumschwimmt. es sind genau die instrumente die ihr findet. die selbstgebauten angeln aus den wohnheimen der rumänen und zigeuner. so sieht es aus. die deutschen verweigern teilweise egal aus welchen gründen die zahlung der uferprämie, halten aber die schonmaßen ein. zum schnüre legen sind sie zu faul. die vereine sollten patroullien mit zwei leuten permanent losschicken und vor allem sollten sie schilder mit den strafen aufstellen an markanten stellen. das könnte helfen. jedes vereinsmitlied darf ja kontrollieren. ich glaube kaum, das ein schwarzangler, egal welcher nation im nachhinein rachegelüste hegt oder mit zehn leuten auftaucht. permanente konntrolle ist das einzige mittel dagegen..und ein foto machen beim erstenmal. beim zweitenmal richtig finanziell verknacken. ich denke, die vereine nutzen die rechtslage nicht genug aus. es gibt doch alle rechtsmittel. der vereinsrechtschutz gibt schutz und kostet nicht viel für die summe, die man reinbekommen kann.wenn es sich rumspricht, dann hat man ruhe irgendwann......


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (9. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ok ich hab mir zwar jetzt nich alle Komis durchgelesen aber ein kommentar von mir kommt trotzdem.
Ich hab mir das auch schon überlegt ob ich mal schwarzangeln sollte (habs nicht getan und werds auch nicht!)angenommen ich währe jetz der kasache dann währe ich zwar im ersten moment sauer aber wenn er nur einen kleinen funken verstand hat überlegt er sich nochmal seine tat und wird nichts mehr machen egal wie assozial man ist und ich kenn genug von der sorte ganz alles auf andere schieben kriegt keiner hin.
Vorsichtshalber würde ich aber immer Pfefferspray dabei haben.
Als ich mit einem freund angeln war (er hatte die 2 angeln nicht ich) waren am anderen ufer des see'S auch mehrere Jugendlich die ihre Gasknarren testeten da hat man dann natürlich ein schlechts gefühl aber naja wie gesagt wenn jemandem so etwas passiert sollte man einfach wachsamer sein,sein auto verstecken und irgend etwas zur abwehr dabei haben dann passiert nichts und Pfefferspray gibts Legal zu kaufen meistens sogar an der tanke.
Egal wer sollte dann aber auch dem verrein berichten dass andere mitglieder beim anblick von schwarzfischern auch sofort die Polizei rufen.
Ihr wisst ja gemeinsam ist man stark und wenn alle ihn evtl verpfeifen siehts für euch besser aus als wenns nur ihr seid.
lg chris


----------



## Yoshi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Also eine sollte doch bei aller Fürsorge und Nächstenliebe klar sein: Wenn etwas knurrt wie ein Löwe, brüllt wie ein Löwe, aussieht wie ein Löwe, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es auch ein Löwe ist. Löwen dann trotzdem zu streicheln und sie als weniger gefährlich zu bertrachten, nur weil jemand sagt, dass sie doch eigentlich ganz brav und harmlos sind, dass könnt Ihr dann selbst entscheiden.....


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Allerdings hätte ich Sorge um meinen PKW in dieser Situation, denn wenn der "anonym" mal einfach so beschädigt wird, dann reicht es nicht, um gleich einen ausreichenden Verdacht gegen Mister Schwarzangler zu haben!

;O)

Bei Vandalismus zahlt auch keine Versicherung !

@ernie73 die zahlen schon bei vandalismus. du musst ahlt nur wissen wie du es in so einem falle drehst.....läuft über die teilkasko. melde einen einbruchdiebstahl und dann ist auch der vandalismu versichert....


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Also eine sollte doch bei aller Fürsorge und Nächstenliebe klar sein: Wenn etwas knurrt wie ein Löwe, brüllt wie ein Löwe, aussieht wie ein Löwe, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es auch ein Löwe ist. Löwen dann trotzdem zu streicheln und sie als weniger gefährlich zu bertrachten, nur weil jemand sagt, dass sie doch eigentlich ganz brav und harmlos sind, dass könnt Ihr dann selbst entscheiden.....



Yoshi, 

dieses posting müsste eigentlich gelöscht werden. Ich lass es aber trotzdem mal stehen um an diesem Beispiel rechtspopulistisches Gedankengut zu demonstrieren.* Dabei unterstelle ich Dir ausdrücklich nicht, dass Du rechtslastig eingestellt bist.* Aber es zeigt auf, wie man die braunen Horden und deren Gedankengut auch ungewollt unterstützen kann. 


Zusammengefasst sagst Du:

Alles was nach Löwe aussieht oder sich verhält wie ein Löwe, ist gefährlich. 

Übersetzt heißt das:

Alle die gebrochen Deutsch sprechen oder deren Vorfahren nicht aus Deutschland stammen, sind gefährlich.



Auch wenn Du das sicher so nicht gemeint hast, wird das doch von der rechten Szene, und denen, die die Deutschen gerne in die Nazischiene einreihen möchten, so interpretiert. Die Krux ist, dass solche Äußerungen oft gemacht oder unbedarft nachgeplappert werden. Nährboden für die Braunen, die daraus ableiten dass ein Großteil der Bevölkerung im Grunde nationalsozialistisch eingestellt ist. 

Wir regen uns tierisch auf, wenn Die Norweger oder die Holländer über die Deutschen schimpfen, weil sie Fangbegrenzungen mißachten oder sich nicht an dort geltendes Recht halten. Dann heißt es, die Deutschen sind Kochpottangler und Gesetzesbrecher. Wir finden es ( völlig zu Recht ) nicht in Ordnung, über einen Kamm geschert und mit den schwarzen Schafen in einen Topf gesteckt zu werden. 
Im gleichen Atemzug machen wir das mit den Osteuropäern nicht anders.


----------



## Yoshi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Völliger Unsinn, was du da behauptest. Den Sinn dahinter hast du leider gar nicht verstanden. Wenn man aber zum schnellen Vorabverurteilen neigt und gleich rechtes Gedankengut unterstellt, dass ist nicht schön.

Um es mal klarer zu sagen: Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der sich a) nicht waidgerecht verhält, b) keine Papiere vorweisen kann, c) dort angelt, wo es verboten ist, etc., dann ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Schwarzangler  ist(egal woher). Das diese Leute nicht gerade erfeut sind, wenn du sie auf Ihr Fehlverhalten ansprichst dürfte kar sein. Und: Zu verhamlosen, dass Personen gewisser Herkunft (ja, dass muss man leider so sagen) die in nicht in einem Demokratischen Staat und zart beseidet aufgewachsen sind, dir gewaltlos, so wie du es sicherlich machen würdest, entgegentreten, ist schon gewagt. Klar mag es manche geben, die einsichtig sind und mit denen man vernünftig reden kann. Aber frag doch mal die Leute (gerne auch mich, falls ich dir nicht zu parteiisch bin), über ihre Erlebnisse. Jemanden in die Braune Ecke stecken (was du eindeutig getan hast, auch wenn du es angeblich nicht so meinst) ist immer einfach.


----------



## Boendall (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Ich war bis gerade eben mit meinem Freund beim Nachtangeln - Ausbeute: 2 schöne dicke Barsche und ein Schwarzangler ...#a|smash:
> Der Vereinssee, an dem wir waren, ist sozusagen ein Eldorado für Schwarzangler: überall Windbrüche und dichtbewachsenes Ufer, also massig Versteckmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Wir saßen da nun an einer recht offensichtlichen Stelle und man konnte uns trotz Dunkelheit gut sehen, weil wir im Schein von unweit entfernten Laternen saßen. Ganz davon abgesehen hörte man uns wahrscheinlich über den gesamten See reden und gackern und auch unsere Knicklichter waren meilenweit zu sehen.
> ...


 
Wer den Mut dazu hat, Polizei anrufen, während man sich dem Schwarzangler nähert, im Gespräch "Nicht schlagen" oder sowas ähnliches rufen und den Schwarzangler grün und blau schlagen (auch wenn er nix getan hat)

Im Ernst, bei uns wird auch regelmässig der Forellenteich erleichtert. (Privatteich und wir finden immer wieder Material das keinem von uns 5 gehört) Aber eine Wirkliche Handhabe #c

Als Pächter kann man nicht mal Besitzstörungsklage einreichen, sondern das müsste den Eigentümer (Firma von der gepachtet wurde) machen (Vorsicht Österreichisches Recht).

Fischdiebstahl ist auch schwer nachzuweisen.

Wenn man sich die Meinung der Richter zum Schwarzangeln ansieht überlegt man teilweise ob  man nicht wirklich wie oben beschrieben handeln sollte....:v


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

stimmt ralle 24, jede Anglernation sollte in seinem Lande aufräumen. und wenn, so nenne ich es mal "Assiangler" aus Deutschland in anderen Ländern sich wie Schweine benehmen so sollen sie auch bestraft werden. Aber !! Ich stelle hier einer Frage. Und! Die möchte ich ehrlich beantwortet haben und ! Ob sie rechts ist. Wenn ich sehe, das ein Ausländer schwarz angelt oder etwas tut was hier nicht der Norm entspricht und ich frage ihn ob er einen deutschen pass hat. und er sagt nein. und ich frage ihn ob er das ok findet, so als gast in meinem lande zu klauen und mich zu beleidigen. und was er denn sagen würde, wenn in seinem land oder in seiner wohnung das tun würde. was würde er tun, wenn ich in seiner heimatstadt in sein teehaus komme, mich hinsetze und die leute beleidige .was tun die dann, mich achtkantig rauswerfen. wenn ich das sage, ganz auf die nette, bin ich dann rechts? oder ist es nicht so, wie es normal ist auf der ganzen welt! nur das einige gibt die so ein verhalten nicht als normal betrachten!


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich Sorge um meinen PKW in dieser Situation, denn wenn der "anonym" mal einfach so beschädigt wird, dann reicht es nicht, um gleich einen ausreichenden Verdacht gegen Mister Schwarzangler zu haben!
> 
> ;O)
> 
> ...


 
..das ist schon klar...aber da Betrug auch nicht ohne ist, bin ich mit solchen "Tipps" in öffentlichen Foren etwas zurückhaltend!

;O)

E.


----------



## Student (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Cpt.Hänger schrieb:


> Vorallem nach seit dem LIDL, ALDI und co. einmal im Jahr große Angelverkaufswoche haben.



Ich habe mich in dieser Sache, also LIDL-Angelzubehör und Schwarzangler, übrigens schriftlich an LIDL gewendet und meine Bedenken geschildert, dass die Angelgeräte ohne jeglichen Hinweis auf die Angelschein-Pflicht etc.pp. in Deutschland an Jedermann verkauft werden. 

Der Einwand anderer Personen im Forum, dass man im Angelfachgeschäft natürlich auch kein Angelschein vorweisen muss, ist berechtigt. Aber bei Discountern neigen eben Leute dazu "einfach mal was einzupacken" und wollen dies natürlich auch nutzen, ohne sich Gedanken darüber zu machen, dass nicht jeder frei Schnauze am Fluß/See angeln darf.

Die Antwort von LIDL:

_"Gerne geben wir Ihren Hinweis an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter. Generell  gehen wir jedoch davon aus, dass unsere Kunden bei der Benutzung der Artikel  (nicht nur Angel-Zubehör) die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einhalten und  somit ein entsprechender Hinweis in unseren Werbemedien nicht notwendig ist."_


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

also leute, wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn man im angelladen seinen angelschein vorzeigen soll. das ist doch ein volks- und breitensport.....


----------



## Boendall (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn, was du da behauptest. Den Sinn dahinter hast du leider gar nicht verstanden. Wenn man aber zum schnellen Vorabverurteilen neigt und gleich rechtes Gedankengut unterstellt, dass ist nicht schön.
> 
> Um es mal klarer zu sagen: Wenn ich jemanden sehe, der sich a) nicht waidgerecht verhält, b) keine Papiere vorweisen kann, c) dort angelt, wo es verboten ist, etc., dann ist es wahrscheinlich, dass es ein Schwarzangler ist(egal woher). Das diese Leute nicht gerade erfeut sind, wenn du sie auf Ihr Fehlverhalten ansprichst dürfte kar sein. Und: Zu verhamlosen, dass Personen gewisser Herkunft (ja, dass muss man leider so sagen) die in nicht in einem Demokratischen Staat und zart beseidet aufgewachsen sind, dir gewaltlos, so wie du es sicherlich machen würdest, entgegentreten, ist schon gewagt. Klar mag es manche geben, die einsichtig sind und mit denen man vernünftig reden kann. Aber frag doch mal die Leute (gerne auch mich, falls ich dir nicht zu parteiisch bin), über ihre Erlebnisse. Jemanden in die Braune Ecke stecken (was du eindeutig getan hast, auch wenn du es angeblich nicht so meinst) ist immer einfach.


 
Ralle hat dir in *fett* nicht unterstellt, dass du in der braunen Ecke stehst.

Das Problem das ihr Deutschen genauso wie wir Österreicher haben, ist dass unsere Politiker meinen sich noch immer für Vergangenheit entschuldigen zu müssen. Von daher werden öfter straffällige Zuwanderer besser behandelt als Einheimische straffällige. Sonst kommt ja gleich der Zeigefinger mit dem "N" Wort.

Andererseits steht es in der Zeitung, wenn ein zuwanderer einbricht und wenn es ein Einheimischer macht oft nicht.

Was ich damit sagen will, aufpassen, dass man nicht zu freundlich wird und sich aus Angst "N..." genannt zu werden alles gefallen lässt. Aber auch nicht alle Zuwandere über einen Kamm scheren, da wir immer nur negative Beispiel mitbekommen.

Aber lassen wir das, ich will nicht politisieren.

Ich verstehe den Rückschluss von Schwarzangler auf Zuwanderer nicht ganz, liegt vielleicht auch dran, dass ich in Österreich wohne und am Land, wo ich auch fische.

Fakt ist doch, dass Schwarzangler (egal ob Einheimischer oder Zuwanderer) zu 99% mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen, weil es meist als Kavaliersdelikt angeshen wird.

Würden endlich mal harte Strafen umgesetzt und publik gemacht werden, würde sich die Schar an Schwarzanglern drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## Yoshi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ralle hat dir in *fett* nicht unterstellt, dass du in der braunen Ecke stehst.
> 
> Doch, dass hat er leider schon indirekt in seinem Vorwort.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> also leute, wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn man im angelladen seinen angelschein vorzeigen soll. das ist doch ein volks- und breitensport.....



Genau...



strawinski schrieb:


> Ich stelle hier einer Frage. Und! Die möchte ich ehrlich beantwortet haben und ! Ob sie rechts ist. Wenn ich sehe, das ein Ausländer schwarz angelt oder etwas tut was hier nicht der Norm entspricht und ich frage ihn ob er einen deutschen pass hat. und er sagt nein.



Naja rechts hin oder her - die Vorgehensweise ist zumindest nicht vorurteils- oder schubladenfrei. Ob Einer einen deutschen Pass hat oder nicht tut nämlich für das Delikt nichts zur Sache und ich nehme an, dass Du bei einer anderen Staatsangehörigkeit die dortige Rechtslage nicht kennen würdest und deshalb auch nicht ableiten könntest, ob er sich dort richtig oder normal verhalten würde und hier in Deutschland eben nicht. Was spricht dagegen - unabhängig von der Staatsangehörigkeit oder der Nationalität - auf der Fehlverhalten hinzuweisen (bzw. die Polizei zu rufen). Das kann übrigens auch bei Deutschen eine gefährliche Angelegenheit sein.



Boendall schrieb:


> Wer den Mut dazu hat, Polizei anrufen, während man sich dem Schwarzangler nähert, im Gespräch "Nicht schlagen" oder sowas ähnliches rufen und den Schwarzangler grün und blau schlagen (auch wenn er nix getan hat)
> 
> Wenn man sich die Meinung der Richter zum Schwarzangeln ansieht überlegt man teilweise ob man nicht wirklich wie oben beschrieben handeln sollte...



Nein sollte man nicht. Und schon allein die Denke, jemanden kurzer Hand grün und blau zu schlagen, ist, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdig.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Das Problem das ihr Deutschen genauso wie wir Österreicher haben, ist dass unsere Politiker meinen sich noch immer für Vergangenheit entschuldigen zu müssen. *Von daher werden öfter straffällige Zuwanderer besser behandelt als Einheimische straffällige.* Sonst kommt ja gleich der Zeigefinger mit dem "N" Wort.



Starke Behauptung, die ich wirklich gern mal bewiesen haben wollte (Wobei das wohl dann schon langsam gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen würde). Ansonsten ist es nämlich ein gepflegtes und - sofern nicht durch belastbare Beweise untermauert - ziemlich dümmliches Vorurteil. 

Abgesehen davon ist es ein Problem mit dieser "rechten-Ecke-Kiste", dass dem österreicher oder deutschen Schwarzangler individuelles Fehlverhalten vorgeworfen wird, während dem Ausländer oder Eingewanderten ein Gruppenverhalten unterstellt wird. Mithin wird angenommen, dass des Ausländers Fehlverhalten an dem Kollektiv liegt, aus dem er stammt. Und dann wird lediglich ergänzend und abschwächend hinzugefügt, das es auch Ausnahmen in diesem Kollektiv (sich wegen kultureller Unterschiede Fehlverhaltender) gibt.   



Boendall schrieb:


> Aber auch nicht alle Zuwandere über einen Kamm scheren, da wir immer nur negative Beispiel mitbekommen.



Was also ist die Ausnahme und was die Regel?



Boendall schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch, dass Schwarzangler (egal ob Einheimischer oder Zuwanderer) zu 99% mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen, weil es meist als Kavaliersdelikt angeshen wird.
> 
> Würden endlich mal harte Strafen umgesetzt und publik gemacht werden, würde sich die Schar an Schwarzanglern drastisch reduzieren.



Harte Strafen zu fordern, zeugt immer von etwas populistischem Gelaber. Fehlverhalten sinkt dann, wenn die Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist und die Strafe (selbst wenn sie moderat ist) auf dem Fuße folgt. Niemand fährt auf einer Landstraße zu schnell, wenn bekannt ist, dass dort jeden zweiten Tag gelasert wird. Auch nicht nur 15km/h - wo die Strafe gering wäre. Etwas anderes ist Bildung und Aufklärung, sprich Sozialisation, auch das hilft viel stärker. Nämlich aufzuzeigen, was falsch und richtig ist - und dem Deliquenten die Möglichkeit zu geben zu lernen.


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@kaulbarschspezi.....das ganze Dilemma in diesem Lande ist doch nur dieses, das fischdiebstahl wie Mundraub behandelt wird. Also fast gar nicht. Angler sind halt Lutscher und Trinker und hams Maul zu halten. so sehen es die Richter.Es sind lästige Qurerulanten vor Gericht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> @kaulbarschspezi.....das ganze Dilemma in diesem Lande ist doch nur dieses, das fischdiebstahl wie Mundraub behandelt wird. Also fast gar nicht. Angler sind halt Lutscher und Trinker und hams Maul zu halten. so sehen es die Richter.Es sind lästige Qurerulanten vor Gericht.



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich mir da nicht so sicher. Ich kenne mich da auch zu wenig aus - wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hängt die theoretisch zu erwartende Strafe (sowie die strafrechtliche Bewertung) davon ab, an welchem Gewässer schwarz geangelt wurde. 

Aber mein Eindruck ist folgender: Kommt es zur Anklage und Verurteilung sind die Strafen empfindlich. Wie ich persönlich finde, auch viel zu hoch, denn ganz ehrlich, wenn jemand als Schwarzangler mit einem Karpfen erwischt wird, liegt der materielle Schaden für das nachweisbare Delikt bei 10€ pro Kilo. Es handelt sich also in der Tat um eine Lappalie (auch wenn man annehmen könnte, dass der das schon 10 Jahre macht und 5 Tonnen Karpfen gefangen haben könnte. Aber das - sofern nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar - zählt vor Gericht nicht).

Ich selbst denke ja die ganze Zeit, das dieses "Wildereirecht" ein Relikt aus dem Feudalismus ist und sozusagen nach wie vor eine harte Bestrafung für den Bauern, der den Karpfen aus dem Schloßteich des Gutsbesitzers zieht, beinhaltet. Die Strafhöhe bei anderen Eigentumsdelikten scheint mir jedenfalls moderner.

Aber wie gesagt, ich will hier gar nicht der Schwarzangelei das Wort reden.  Vielmehr glaube ich, dass mehr und bessere Kontrollen das Problem schnell lösen würde.


----------



## Boendall (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Genau...
> 
> Nein sollte man nicht. Und schon allein die Denke, jemanden kurzer Hand grün und blau zu schlagen, ist, gelinde gesagt, merkwürdig.
> Hier fehlen mir die ersten 2 Worte des nächsten Absatzes "*IM ERNST"*. Das sollte eigentlich reichen um klarzustellen, dass ich keinen Schwarzangler grün und blau schlagen würde. Da Selbstjustiz zu nichts führt und man nur Probleme bekommt.
> ...


 
Soviel zum politisieren, mögen mir die Mods verzeihen.

Es gibt viele die dem Angelsport fröhnen (wie das Forum hier beweist), trotzdem wird man vor Gericht als Minderheit abgestempelt solange zigtausend Angler Interesse daran haben , dass Schwarzangler zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und Verfahren noch immer wegen "Mangel an öffentlichen Interesse" eingestellt werden.

Ich finde es einfach schade, dass auf dem Sektor nichts passiert und auf der anderen Seite Leute wie Schwerverbrecher behandelt werden, weil ihr Köfi noch gezuckt hat/haben soll.

Scheinbar muss man einem Schwarzangler nachweisen, dass er mit lebenden Köfi gefischt hat, damit er Konsequenzen aus seinem Handeln erfahren muss.#q


----------



## Gardenfly (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Student schrieb:


> Die Antwort von LIDL:
> 
> _"Gerne geben wir Ihren Hinweis an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter. Generell  gehen wir jedoch davon aus, dass unsere Kunden bei der Benutzung der Artikel  (nicht nur Angel-Zubehör) die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einhalten und  somit ein entsprechender Hinweis in unseren Werbemedien nicht notwendig ist."_



Hoffentlich sehen die das auch so, wenn Kalaschnikows verkauft werden.
Aber leider wird überall in der Werbung suggeriert das man sich überall einfachso hinsetzen kann um zu angeln.
Interessant währe ein Musterprozess wegen Beihilfe zu einer Straftat.


----------



## Yoshi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mithin wird angenommen, dass des Ausländers Fehlverhalten an dem Kollektiv liegt, aus dem er stammt. Und dann wird lediglich ergänzend und abschwächend hinzugefügt, das es auch Ausnahmen in diesem Kollektiv (sich wegen kultureller Unterschiede Fehlverhaltender) gibt.
> 
> Kannst es ruhig sagen, wenn du mich damit meinst.
> 
> Etwas anderes ist Bildung und Aufklärung, sprich Sozialisation, auch das hilft viel stärker. Nämlich aufzuzeigen, was falsch und richtig ist - und dem Deliquenten die Möglichkeit zu geben zu lernen.



Tja, aber bei Leuten, die Schwarzangelei vorsetzlich betreiben nur um sich zu bereichern, da hinkt dein Argument. Aber das darf man ja nicht unterstellen, sonst ist man ja gleich wieder rechtslastig, selbst wenn man keinerlei Nationen etc. nennt.... 

Vielleicht ist es schon aufgefallen, aber manch ein Schwarzangeler will gar keinen Stress wegen Gewaltätigkeiten mit der Polizei (weil die "Deutschen" ja bekannt sind, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit eine Anzeige zu machen), er hört sich alles friedlich an, zigt Verständniss und macht munter weiter.


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@kaulbarschspezi.....ja aber es ist doch sicherlich vor Gericht ein unterschied ob ich ohne angelschein erwischt werde, oder ob der verein ne anzeige macht....sind doch juristisch zwei verschieden paar schuhe. das eine ist doch öffentliches recht und das andere bürgerliches recht.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Somit hättest du dir deine erste Frage selbst beantwortet.



Nix ist beantwortet (weil mein Posting offenbar verstanden wurde) und Du weichst meiner Frage aus.

Zeig mir ein paar Beispiele: Vergleichbares Vergehen, vergleichbare Beweislage, Deutscher/Österreicher und Ausländer/Zugewanderter vor Gericht und unterschiedliche Strafbemessung, die z.B. durch Zugehörigkeit zur Nationalität erklärt werden könnte. Nochmal, Beispiele dafür, die diese Aussage von Dir zumindest zu erhärten helfen:



Boendall schrieb:


> Von daher werden öfter straffällige Zuwanderer besser behandelt als Einheimische straffällige.



Denn sonst bleibt sie das, wofür ich sie halte, nämlich totaler Stuß.

Meine sonstigen Ausführungen betreffen nicht die Gerichte, sondern, dass bei Schwarzanglern etc. immer diese Nationalitätsdiskussion aufkommt. Und dann auch schnell umkehrbar wird ala "der eine Kasache, der schwarz angelte" führt dann häufig zu Diskussionen über "schwarzangelnde Kasachen" und eben nicht zu "schwarzangeln" allgemein. Oder wie kommt es dazu, dass hier gerade über die Besonderheit schwarzangelnder Ausländer/Zuwanderer diskutiert wird? 



Boendall schrieb:


> Negative Beispiele bleiben länger im Kopf als positive.



Nicht das Negativbeispiel an sich bleibt im Kopf, sondern häufig nur die Zugehörigkeit, die dann negativ konnotiert wird --> "schwarzangelnde Kasachen" eben... 



Boendall schrieb:


> Es gibt viele die dem Angelsport fröhnen (wie das Forum hier beweist), trotzdem wird man vor Gericht als Minderheit abgestempelt solange zigtausend Angler Interesse daran haben , dass Schwarzangler zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden und Verfahren noch immer wegen "Mangel an öffentlichen Interesse" eingestellt werden.



Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht aus. Aber vielleicht hast Du Beispiele dafür, wo ein Gericht einen überführten Schwarzangler trotz guter Beweislage ausdrücklich wegen "mangelndem öffentlichem Interesse" eingestellt hat. Bin ich echt interessiert dran...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Tja, aber bei Leuten, die Schwarzangelei vorsetzlich betreiben nur um sich zu bereichern, da hinkt dein Argument. Aber das darf man ja nicht unterstellen, sonst ist man ja gleich wieder rechtslastig, selbst wenn man keinerlei Nationen etc. nennt....
> 
> Vielleicht ist es schon aufgefallen, aber manch ein Schwarzangeler will gar keinen Stress wegen Gewaltätigkeiten mit der Polizei (weil die "Deutschen" ja bekannt sind, wegen jeder Kleinigkeit eine Anzeige zu machen), er hört sich alles friedlich an, zigt Verständniss und macht munter weiter.



Zunächst, ne Yoshi, ich meinte Dich nicht. Das war viel mehr eine sehr allgemeine Aussage - wenn sie Dich betrifft (im doppelten Sinne) kann ich aber damit leben.

Ein paar Worte noch dazu. Es ist ein Plädoyer dafür, grundsätzlich Taten am Individuum zu bemessen, gleich woher jemand kommt und was er ist. 

Mich nervt es halt - plakativ ausgedrückt - in einem schwarzangelnden Kasachen etwas "typisches" zu sehen und noch mehr bei einen angelnden Kasachen am Wasser im Kopf mit "womöglich schwarzangelnd" zu verbinden. Aber ich bin zugebenermaßen auch nicht vorurteilsfrei, insofern gilt die Aussage auch für mich...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> @kaulbarschspezi.....ja aber es ist doch sicherlich vor Gericht ein unterschied ob ich ohne angelschein erwischt werde, oder ob der verein ne anzeige macht....sind doch juristisch zwei verschieden paar schuhe. das eine ist doch öffentliches recht und das andere bürgerliches recht.



Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich da nicht genügend aus. Ich weiß nur, dass da in der Tat 10 Paar verschiedene Schuhe gibt, leider. Ich finde auch komisch z.B., dass jemand mit drei Angeln am Wasser - trotz Fischereischein und Gewässerkarte - als Schwarzangler verfolgt werden kann. Und u.U. auch vielmehr zu verlieren hätte (Strafe + Fischereischein + Einzug des Angelzeugs). Naja, die Gesetzeslage ist unergründlich...


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

das mit den angeln ist insoweit merkwürdig, als wie es auf der Gewässerkarte ausgewiesen ist und was dann noch dran hängt. Also zwei friedfischangen und eine Raubgischangel. wenn dann noch ein lebender köfi rumbaumelt und zwei tote köfis, was willste dann machen. klar verstößte dann gegen die gesetze und es gibt sanktionen. ist doch auch logisch. das versteht doch jeder.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Die Gesetzeslage ist klar - es wird nur viel Murks auf der einen Seite gemacht und zu wenig ausgeschöpft auf der anderen Seite!

...und nur so am Rande:

Im Rahmen der Strafzumessung kann es durchaus mal eine Rolle spielen, woher jemand kommt, welche Staatsangehörigkeit er hat, oder über welchen Bildungsstand er verfügt, so dass es ganz individuell auch mal zu unterschiedlichen Strafen für ähnliche Taten kommen kann, wobei auch das verwertbare Nettoeinkommen hinsichtlich der Strafhöhe bei Geldstrafen eine Rolle spielen kann!

Leider ist es jedoch so, das in NRW ca. 25-33% zu wenig Staatsanwälte und Richter vorhanden sind, weswegen viele solche Verfahren (rund um die Fischerei) in der Praxis oft einfach so, oder gegen Zahlung von xy € eingestellt werden müssen, damit die vorhandenen Jungs in Schwarz wenigstens dazu kommen, "gewichtigere" Straftaten im Sinne des Gemeinwohls anzuklagen und abzuurteilen!

Sorry, aber wenn einer ne Oma umhaut, um Kohle zu kriegen, dann finde ich es wichtiger diesen Täter zu bestrafen, als einen Schwarzangler, ganz gleich woher der Täter dabei auch kommt!

Die Gesetzeslage bei der Fischerei ist aber wirklich einfach und klar - in der Praxis fehlt allerdings sowohl Personal - angefangen von Kontrollen, über die Anzeigenaufnahme & Bearbeitung, Ermittlung, Anklage & Aburteilung, als auch das Interesse der gesamten Bevölkerung, "böse" Angler verfolgt zu wissen!

Angler haben in unserer Gesellschaft nunmal keine starke Lobby, wie z.B. die Jägerschaft, die zum Großteil aus "hohen Herren" (Anwälten, Politikern, Richtern, Ärzten usw.) besteht! 

E.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> das mit den angeln ist insoweit merkwürdig, als wie es auf der Gewässerkarte ausgewiesen ist und was dann noch dran hängt. Also zwei friedfischangen und eine Raubgischangel. wenn dann noch ein lebender köfi rumbaumelt und zwei tote köfis, was willste dann machen. klar verstößte dann gegen die gesetze und es gibt sanktionen. ist doch auch logisch. das versteht doch jeder.



Da gabs mal nen anderen Thread dazu (was ist eigentlich daraus geworden #c). Tatbestand da: Gewässerkarte und Schein vorhanden, zwei Angeln im Wasser und mit der dritten wurden Köfis gestippt - also eigentlich ein Verstoß gegen die örtliche Fischereiordnung (zwei Handangeln erlaubt). 

Demjenigen wurde aber nun das Angelzeug eingezogen und Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet (wg. Wilderei). Was mir da eben nicht einleuchtet, ist, wie so jemand dann offenbar ähnlich behandelt wird, wie jemand, der nie einen Fischereischein und eine Gewässerkarte hatte...


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Da gabs mal nen anderen Thread dazu (was ist eigentlich daraus geworden #c). Tatbestand da: Gewässerkarte und Schein vorhanden, zwei Angeln im Wasser und mit der dritten wurden Köfis gestippt - also eigentlich ein Verstoß gegen die örtliche Fischereiordnung (zwei Handangeln erlaubt).
> 
> Demjenigen wurde aber nun das Angelzeug eingezogen und Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erstattet (wg. Wilderei). Was mir da eben nicht einleuchtet, ist, wie so jemand dann offenbar ähnlich behandelt wird, wie jemand, der nie einen Fischereischein und eine Gewässerkarte hatte...


 
Wenn Du Dein Mofa frisierst, erlischt dann auch der ganze Versicherungsschutz, auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein bißchen schneller geworden ist durch die Umbauten!

So isses beim angeln auch und das Gegenargument ist dabei noch, dass der "geprüfte" Angler ja erst-recht wissen sollte, mit wieviel Angeln er an seinem Gewässer angeln darf.

Ich habe auch neulich am Rhein freundlich jemand darauf hingewiesen, dass er zwar mit 2 Ruten angeln darf, allerdings nicht mit einer Spinnrute und einer Grundrute gleichzeitig!

2 Grundruten würden gehen, ODER eine Spinnrute!

Er wußte das nicht!

Also habe ich es ihm freundlich erklärt, damit er nicht bösen Ärger bekommt!

Von "legalen" Anglern kann man meines Erachtens nach verlangen, dass sie sich informieren - aber die "Keule" des Gesetzes muß man dabei nicht immer gleich rausholen - oft reicht auch ein freundlicher Hinweis unter Kollegen.

Wenn aber einer den Hals nicht voll bekommt und meint, er müsse die erlaubte Rutenzahl bewußt überschreiten, um "fettere Beute" zu machen, dann hat er eben Pech, wann man ihn erwischt und ich wüßte nicht, warum man das dann weniger bestrafen sollte, als bei einem "Komplett-Schwarzangler"!

Der brave legale Angler weiß was er da tut und weiß auch, was erlaubt ist und was nicht - und die Regeln, Gewässerordnungen & Gesetze sind dabei schlicht einzuhalten!


E.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage ist klar - es wird nur viel Murks auf der einen Seite gemacht und zu wenig ausgeschöpft auf der anderen Seite!



Hast Du vollkommen recht.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und nur so am Rande:
> 
> Im Rahmen der Strafzumessung kann es durchaus mal eine Rolle spielen, woher jemand kommt, welche Staatsangehörigkeit er hat, oder über welchen Bildungsstand er verfügt, so dass es ganz individuell auch mal zu unterschiedlichen Strafen für ähnliche Taten kommen kann, wobei auch das verwertbare Nettoeinkommen hinsichtlich der Strafhöhe bei Geldstrafen eine Rolle spielen kann!
> 
> Leider ist es jedoch so, das in NRW ca. 25-33% zu wenig Staatsanwälte und Richter vorhanden sind, weswegen viele solche Verfahren (rund um die Fischerei) in der Praxis oft einfach so, oder gegen Zahlung von xy € eingestellt werden, damit die Jungs dazu kommen, "gewichtigere" Straftaten im Sinne des Gemeinwohls anzuklagen und abzuurteilen!



Auch richtig. Aber es ging ja um die unterstellte systematische Bevorteilung von Ausländern/Zuwanderern vor Gericht. Und dies wäre dann dochmal nachzuweisen. 

Wichtig ist aber auch nochmal dies: 



ernie1973 schrieb:


> weswegen viele solche Verfahren (rund um die Fischerei) in der Praxis oft einfach so, oder *gegen Zahlung von xy € *eingestellt werden



Wobei xy eben auch nicht nur 50€ sind. Grundsätzlich ist eine solche Einstellung gegen Zahlung auch zu begrüßen, um die Justiz zu entlasten. Es gibt in der Tat wichtigeres. Allerdings müßte eben mehr kontrolliert und somit auch mehr Verfahren eingeleitet und dann dann gegen Zahlung eingestellt werden. Dann gibt sich das mit der Schwarzangelei schon. 



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn einer ne Oma umhaut, um Kohle zu kriegen, dann finde ich es wichtiger diesen Täter zu bestrafen, als einen Schwarzangler, ganz gleich woher der Täter dabei auch kommt!



Eben #6.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Gesetzeslage bei der Fischerei ist aber wirklich einfach und klar - in der Praxis fehlt allerdings sowohl Personal - angefangen von Kontrollen, über die Anzeigenaufnahme & Bearbeitung, Ermittlung, Anklage & Aburteilung, als auch das Interesse der gesamten Bevölkerung, "böse" Angler verfolgt zu wissen!



Ganz meine Meinung, Verbesserung der Kontrollen und der Bearbeitung von Delikten würde Früchte tragen. Wobei Du ja selbst mal die Unterschiede "Fließgewässer", Teichanlage etc. irgendwo erklärt hattest (wenn ich mich recht entsinne?) und da eine unterschiedliche Handhabung schon komisch ist. Ebenso wie der Fall mit einem eigentlichen Verstoß gegen die Fischereiordnung.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Angler haben in unserer Gesellschaft nunmal keine starke Lobby, wie z.B. die Jäger, die zum Großteil aus "hohen Herren" (Anwälten, Politikern, Richtern, Ärzten usw.) besteht!
> 
> E.



Naja, strafmäßig ist das schon ziemlich viel, was da auf einen zukommen könnte. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit entdeckt zu werden, ist jedoch verschwindend gering. Meine letzte Kontrolle war vor 10 Jahren. Trotz Angelei an Oder, Elbe, Spree, verschiedenen Seen, im Bodden und im Meer...

Ach stimmt ja gar nicht, die Wasserschutzpolizei ließ sich doch neulich mal den Ausweis zeigen...


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

siehste erni1973 grundrute oder spinnrute.....wenn die angler selber nicht die gewässerkarte lesen können mit was und wieviel sie angeln dürfen, dann brauchen sie sich doch nicht zu wundern, wenns probleme gibt.....wie die vorredner sagen....alles wird bei den fischereilehrgang beigebracht und deshalb ist er auch so wichtig und sollte auch so bleiben.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> siehste erni1973 grundrute oder spinnrute.....wenn die angler selber nicht die gewässerkarte lesen können mit was und wieviel sie angeln dürfen, dann brauchen sie sich doch nicht zu wundern, wenns probleme gibt.....wie die vorredner sagen....alles wird bei den fischereilehrgang beigebracht und deshalb ist er auch so wichtig und sollte auch so bleiben.


 

Der Lehrgang ist hier in NRW *keine* Pflicht und wer vor der Prüfung einmal ein bißchen liest und nicht ganz deppert ist, der schafft die Prüfung auch leicht (meiner Ansicht nach zu leicht!)!

Aber das ist ein anderes (und mittlerweile ausdiskutiertes!) Thema!

E.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dein Mofa frisierst, erlischt dann auch der ganze Versicherungsschutz, auch wenn es vielleicht nur ein bißchen schneller geworden ist durch die Umbauten!



Guter Vergleich. Wobei ich mich frage, ob jemand mit frisiertem Moped und ohne Führerschein nicht härter angefasst würde...



ernie1973 schrieb:


> So isses beim angeln auch und das Gegenargument ist dabei noch, dass der "geprüfte" Angler ja erst-recht wissen sollte, mit wieviel Angeln er an seinem Gewässer angeln darf.



Erst-recht-wissen zählt aber nicht. Schließlich schützt die Unwissenheit des Anderen den ja auch nicht vor der Strafe. Aber im Ernst, was ich als Angler wissen würde, wäre, dass ich potentiell gegen die Landesfischerei- oder Gewässerordnung verstoße, denn da ist es kodifiziert. Und so erschlösse es sich mir als Nichtjuristen nicht, warum mein Verstoß dann mit einer anderen gesetzlichen Grundlage (StGB?) beurteilt würde.  



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch neulich am Rhein freundlich jemand darauf hingewiesen, dass er zwar mit 2 Ruten angeln darf, allerdings nicht mit einer Spinnrute und einer Grundrute gleichzeitig!
> 
> 2 Grundruten würden gehen, ODER eine Spinnrute!
> 
> ...



Augenmaß und Freundlichkeit, bzw. eine Ordnungsstrafe fände ich ja angemessen - im Vergleich zu der "tatsächlichen" Wilderei.


----------



## Fanne (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

mit deinen beiden Hunden könntest du mich kein Stück beeindrucken ! denn Hunde sind immer angeleint zuführen , dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für die Hilfscheriffs am Wasser .

Und soweit ich weiss darfst du auch mit deinen Hunden nicht drohen oder so ! 


dennoch finde ich es richtig das viel kontrolliert wird!!!






jobo61 schrieb:


> Hi, so etwas ähnliches hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren auch an unserer Angelstrecke an der Kyll, auch unsere Strecke ist eingezäunt.
> Als ich beim Fischen plötzlich jämmerliches Rufen hörte habe ich dann nach so fünf Minuten dochmal geschaut was da los ist.
> Da sah ich einen mir unbekannten Angler kreidebleich und schlotternd mit meinen beiden Mädels (Bullmastiff`s) am Zaun stehen.
> Auf meine Frage ob er eine Angelberechtigung hätte kam ein nein, nach einer Ermahnung  und beschlagnahme seiner Beute lies ich ihn dann halt ziehen. Die Fische (Forellen)waren übrigens sehr lecker.
> ...


----------



## Fanne (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Raubfisch09 schrieb:


> Öffentlich Auspeitschen
> oder An denn Pranger am Marktplatz würde ich die Stellen
> mit einen Schild um denn Hals Schwarzangler




Sry aber du bist echt nicht ganz DICHT !


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Guter Vergleich. Wobei ich mich frage, ob jemand mit frisiertem Moped und ohne Führerschein nicht härter angefasst würde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...die Antwort hast Du Dir selbst schon gegeben:

Weil Unwissenheit (auch von §§ des StGB und ihrer Auslegung) eben nicht vor Strafe schützt und weil die Überschreitung der erlaubten Rutenzahl als Fischwilderei angesehen wird (oder zumindest regional manchmal unterschiedlich angesehen werden KANN!).

Im Ergebnis wird also vereinfacht gesprochen eine "überzählige" Rute bestraft, wie die Rute des Schwarzanglers, der garnicht angeln dürfte!

Und mal ehrlich, jeder "vernünftige" Angler kennt doch die max. zulässige Rutenzahl an seinem Gewässer genau, oder?

Wer da drüber geht ist auch meist jemand, der den Hals nicht voll kriegt und wissentlich Regeln bricht - warum sollte der schützenswert sein???

E.


----------



## andy72 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



> mit deinen beiden Hunden könntest du mich kein Stück beeindrucken ! denn Hunde sind immer angeleint zuführen , dasselbe gilt natürlich auch für die Hilfscheriffs am Wasser .


 @fanne : auf einem privatgrundstück was ein gepachteter oder eigener see nun mal ist kann ich meinen hund so lange frei laufen lassen wie ich will ! wenn sich dann jemand meint zum schwarzangeln oder schwimmen und grillen über die einzäunung und verbotsschilder hinwegsetzen zu müssen,muss er mit den konsequenzen rechnen und mit einem gut erzogenen hund muss man nicht drohen,der weiss von allein was mit fremden zu geschehen hat die sich unerlaubt annähern !


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...die Antwort hast Du Dir selbst schon gegeben:
> 
> Weil Unwissenheit (auch von §§ des StGB und ihrer Auslegung) eben nicht vor Strafe schützt und weil die Überschreitung der erlaubten Rutenzahl als Fischwilderei angesehen wird (oder zumindest regional manchaml unterschiedlich angesehen werden KANN!).



Mein komisches Rechtsempfinden aber auch :g |wavey:.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, jeder "vernünftige" Angler kennt doch die max. zulässige Rutenzahl an seinem Gewässer genau, oder?
> 
> Wer da drüber geht ist auch meist jemand, der den Hals nicht voll kriegt und wissentlich Regeln bricht - warum sollte der schützenswert sein???
> 
> E.



Mißversteh mich nicht, der soll ja nicht geschützt werden. Aber ich finde halt das Vergehen mit drei Angeln ohne Schein und Karte ans Gewässer zu gehen, zeugt von wesentlich höherer krimineller Energie. Und sollte eben auf anderer Grundlage und in Relation dazu deutlich schärfer bestraft werden. 

Mir scheint es z.B. ein nahezu natürlicher Reflex zu sein, wenn man am Wasser seine Grundrute drinne hat und es plötzlich irgendwo rauben sieht. Und man schmeißt vom Jagdfieber gepackt schnell den Spinner dahin, ohne ordnungsgemäß die Grundrute aus dem Wasser zu nehmen.

So oder so, mir scheint, ich bin ein ziemlich verständnisvoller und liberaler Mensch...:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



andy72 schrieb:


> @fanne : auf einem privatgrundstück was ein gepachteter oder eigener see nun mal ist kann ich meinen hund so lange frei laufen lassen wie ich will ! wenn sich dann jemand meint zum schwarzangeln oder schwimmen und grillen über die einzäunung und verbotsschilder hinwegsetzen zu müssen,muss er mit den konsequenzen rechnen und mit einem gut erzogenen hund muss man nicht drohen,der weiss von allein was mit fremden zu geschehen hat die sich unerlaubt annähern !


 Ein gepachteter See ist mitnichten ein Privatgrundstück wo deine Tölen nach Lust und Laune toben dürfen!


----------



## ernie1973 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Jo, dass sind Fragen die sicherlich im Rahmen der Strafzumessung berücksichtigt werden sollten (und auch werden!), aber für das bloße Vorliegen einer bestimmten Tat macht es eben keinen Unterschied!

Die liegt vor, oder die liegt nicht vor!

Ob ich einem eine kleine Schürfwunde absichtlich zufüge, oder gleich ein paar Zähne ausschlage - eine einfache Körperverletzung ist strenggenommen beides und letzteres wird natürlich deutlich härter bestraft!

Bin auch eher locker & liberal, aber das Problem ist immer, dass viele Menschen mit "Lockerheit" nicht umgehen können und eine funktionierende Gesellschaft (und Anglerschaft) anscheinend leider doch Regeln braucht, damit nicht Sodom und Gomorra herrscht!

Die zulässige Rutenanzahl ist eine solche Regel, für die sicherlich auch verschiedene Gründe sprechen (auch tierschutzrechtliche & gewässerbewirtschaftungsbezogene) - aber wer diese Regel bricht, hat die Konsequenzen halt zu tragen, wenn er "erwischt" wird.

Finde ich eigentlich ziemlich klar!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



andy72 schrieb:


> @fanne : auf einem privatgrundstück was ein gepachteter oder eigener see nun mal ist kann ich meinen hund so lange frei laufen lassen wie ich will !


 
Na, dann stell doch mal am Angelteich ein großes Schild auf mit "Vorsicht beißender Hund" auf. Oder "Hier wache ich"
Und dann machtst son ne Laufkette um den ganzen See....

dann würde doch ein schwarzangler auf ein gepachtetes grundstück einbrechen, oder ?


----------



## andy72 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@sten hagelvoll : das würde ja heissen das ich den hund auf meinem gepachteten kirchengrundstück anleinen muss !!! ja richtig das ist totaler schwachsinn ,auf gepachteten eingezäunten grundstücken hat der pächter uneingeschränktes hausrecht und kann den oder die hund/e frei laufen ,dazu genügt ein schild "zutritt verboten" oder hier wache ich" nur weil du hunde nicht magst was für mich die bezeichnung "töle" durchscheinen lässt musst du das bgb nicht ändern wollen !


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

****wieso regen sich eigentlich Hundebesitzer auf, wenn man Hunde Töle, Köter, kläffer nennt. Der Hund versteht das doch gar nicht ? Mir ist das schon öfters aufgefallen....Sind das eigentlich Schimpfworte?


----------



## chivas (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> ****wieso regen sich eigentlich Hundebesitzer auf, wenn man Hunde Töle, Köter, kläffer nennt. Der Hund versteht das doch gar nicht ? Mir ist das schon öfters aufgefallen....Sind das eigentlich Schimpfworte?



jo... xD

ich nenn meinen hund aber auch öfters so.

und... hm... ich hab den in meiner wohnung nicht angeleint - und die ist ja auch nur gemietet - hm... |kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



andy72 schrieb:


> @sten hagelvoll : das würde ja heissen das ich den hund auf meinem gepachteten kirchengrundstück anleinen muss !!! ja richtig das ist totaler schwachsinn ,auf gepachteten eingezäunten grundstücken hat der pächter uneingeschränktes hausrecht und kann den oder die hund/e frei laufen ,dazu genügt ein schild "zutritt verboten" oder hier wache ich" nur weil du hunde nicht magst was für mich die bezeichnung "töle" durchscheinen lässt musst du das bgb nicht ändern wollen !


Wir reden hier aber nicht von deiner gepachteten Kirche sondern von 'nem Angelsee. Außerdem haben Köter in Kirchen als auch auf Kirchenland eh nichts verloren, daß ist Blasphemie#d Schlimm,schlimm,hat hier denn keiner mehr Respekt vor der heiligen Mutter Kirche?


----------



## andy72 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

ich rede von gepachtetem land und meine kirche ist der rhein !!! und wenn du respekt vor der kirche einforderst solltest du erst mal hunde respektieren die sind nämlich teil von gottes schöpfung !

@strawinski : ich hab nen edlen rassehund mit nem adligen namen wenn den jemand töle nennt stört mich das genau so wie wenn jemand der keine kinder mag von bälgern oder puten spricht, das ist einfach abwertend !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Hunde sind Teufelswerk! Bösartige, stinkende, verlauste Kreaturen! Kinder mag ich übrigens auch nicht!

Und jetzt überdenken wir noch mal unser Verständnis von Ironie und alles wird schön. Das mit dem Rhein, der deine Kirche ist, fand ich übrigens richtig gut.#h


----------



## strawinski (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

stimmt andy72...bei nem Magyar Viszla oder nen Weimeraner etc. seh ich es ein. Diese Hunde machen in den richtigen Händen Sinn und dürfen nur Hund genannt werden. Basta!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Seufz.|rolleyes

Nein Yoshi, nochmal. Ich unterstelle Dir in keinem Fall eine rechtslastige Einstellung. Ich kenne Dich nicht persönlich und könnte mir so ein Urteil nie erlauben. Das meine ich wirklich ehrlich.







Yoshi schrieb:


> Völliger Unsinn, was du da behauptest. Den Sinn dahinter hast du leider gar nicht verstanden.
> Ich habe den Sinn schon verstanden. Das Problem ist, dass eine solche Aussage interpretationsfähig ist. Man kann sie neutral sehen, man kann sie aber auch so auslegen, wie ich es in meinem Kommentar dazu ganz bewusst getan habe. Viele meinen immer man dürfe nicht die " Wahrheit " sagen. Doch, das darf man. Aber es ist eben nicht die Wahrheit, dass alle Osteuropäer Schwarzangler und Verbrecher sind. Einige davon sicher, so wie bei den Deutschen, den Holländern, den Schweden und jeder andere Nationalität.
> 
> Wenn man aber zum schnellen Vorabverurteilen neigt und gleich rechtes Gedankengut unterstellt, dass ist nicht schön.
> ...



Und nochmal. Nein ich stelle Dich nicht in die rechte Ecke. Wir hatten schon einige extrem rechtslastige Typen im Board. Mit denen diskutieren wir nicht, die fliegen raus. Wir sind aber in den meisten Fällen in der Lage zwischen den Zeilen zu erkennen, ob jemand ernsthaft rechtes Gedankengut verbreitet, oder unbedacht und unabsichtlich in deren Hände spielt. Und dann wählen wir halt die Diskussion.


----------



## strawinski (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ich persönlich würde mit dieser rechten diskussion aufhalten, denn das ist immer ein schönes politisches Instrument . Jedes Volk hat sein Lieblingsvolk was es unterdrückt.Manche haben sogar zwei oder drei. die Türken, die Kurden, die Rumänen die Zigeuner, die Chinesen die tibeter, die arabische Welt die Juden , die deutschen, natürlich alle Ausländer, die USA, logischerweise alle außer die Katholiken. Sind die alle rechts, also alle faschistisch, denn das ist ja rechts in den Köpfen der, die das behaupten? also wenn ich es rhetorisch weiterdenke, sind dies also alles Nazies,ja? Dann sind die Nazies also heutzutage international staatlich organisiert oder? Das ist also eure Denkstruktur? 

Wenn ihr solche Denkmuster, die vorherrscht nicht aus euren köpfen bekommt, und euch sowas immer wieder einreden lasst,seid ihr immer wieder für politiker und die presse leichte beute. ihr habt gehört was Rütgers über rumänien erzählt hat. Faule schweine etc. Die sagen das Wort "Populismus" Das ist die heutige Umschreibung für Rassenhass und Herabwürdigung andere Völker in der Öffentlichkeit. Aber so denkt der Mann wirklich.
Glaubt mir, ich mach sowas beruflich.


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

_Aber es ist eben nicht die Wahrheit, dass alle Osteuropäer Schwarzangler und Verbrecher sind. Einige davon sicher, so wie bei den Deutschen, den Holländern, den Schweden und jeder andere Nationalität._

Deine Einstellung in Ehren, aber habe ich so etwas je gesagt? NEIN! Und für mich schon wieder indirekt eine Unterstellung.
Ist mir aber auch egal, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Begegnungen mit vermeintlichen Schwarzanglern. Man kann dabei natürlich auch gerne die Tasache ignorieren dass man in gewissen (ausdrücklich: "nicht allen") anderen Kulturkreisen eher geneigt ist, Konflikte mit Gewalt zu lösen. Du meinst, dass wäre bloß wieder ein Vorurteil? Bitte, von mir aus.

_Ich kann Dir Gegenden in Köln nennen, wo Du garantiert keinem Osteuropäer begegnest, aber die Du trotzdem bei Dunkelheit besser meidest_

Hm, weswegen das den? Dass must du mir jetzt mal genauer erklären? Aber bitte keine Vorurteile gegenüber andern Bevölkerungsgruppen wenn dein Kommentar darauf hinauszielen sollte. Nichts für Ungut, aber das Kind beim Namen zu nennen ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach.....

Noch kurz zum Schluss: Fairerweise hättest du ja als Reaktion auf meinen Spruch schreiben/fragen können, wie ich das gemeint hätte, ohne gleich die Keule zu schwingen. Nur mal so als Denkanstoß.........


----------



## andy72 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



> Ich kann Dir Gegenden in Köln nennen, wo Du garantiert keinem Osteuropäer begegnest, aber die Du trotzdem bei Dunkelheit besser meidest



was meinen wir denn da wohl hmmm lass mich wild raten kalk oder chorweiler !

aber es stimmt schon das wenn man von osteuropäischen schwarzanglern spricht und dabei verallgemeinert,das es sich bei diesem vorgang um strukturellen rassismus handelt


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



strawinski schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mit dieser rechten diskussion aufhalten, denn das ist immer ein schönes politisches Instrument.



Warum schreibst Du dann weiter zu diesem Thema?



strawinski schrieb:


> Jedes Volk hat sein Lieblingsvolk was es unterdrückt.Manche haben sogar zwei oder drei. die Türken, die Kurden, die Rumänen die Zigeuner, die Chinesen die tibeter, die arabische Welt die Juden , die deutschen, natürlich alle Ausländer, die USA, logischerweise alle außer die Katholiken.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass hier ne Menge Birnen und Äpfel vermischt werden, ist es äußerst fraglich, das türkische, rumänische, chinesische oder was auch immer "Rechtssystem" als Maßstab zu nehmen. 



strawinski schrieb:


> Sind die alle rechts, also alle faschistisch, denn das ist ja rechts in den Köpfen der, die das behaupten? also wenn ich es rhetorisch weiterdenke, sind dies also alles Nazies,ja? Dann sind die Nazies also heutzutage international staatlich organisiert oder? Das ist also eure Denkstruktur?



Zuallererst - auch wenn man hier strikt Äpfel und Birnen trennen müßte - verstoßen Staaten und Individuen, die auf Grund ethnischer, religiöser oder anderer Merkmale mit zweierlei Maß messen - (potentiell) gegen Völkerrecht und zwar einerseits gegen den Katalog individueller Grundrechte und andererseits gegen bestimmte Kollektivrechte, wie sie z.B. nationalen Minderheiten eingeräumt werden. Das ist der Maßstab, an dem sie sich messen lassen müssen. Und ja, Unterscheidungen auf Grund ethnischer Merkmale sind gemeinhin "nationalististisch". Ob darauf die Folie "rechts" passt, ist eine Frage, die vom politischen Spektrum der jeweiligen Staaten abhängt. Vereinfacht würde ich mal sagen, in Ermangelung von Demokratie und Pluralität fehlt ein solches "Spektrum" z.B. in China und in den meisten arabischen Staaten. Für Rumänien und die Türkei ist die Folie dagegen durchaus anwendbar (wie auch für die USA - nur das hier in Ermangelung einer Titularnation das ganze etwas komplizierter ist) - die die dort Kurden bzw. Roma im Fadenkreuz haben,  sind "rechts".       



strawinski schrieb:


> Wenn ihr solche Denkmuster, die vorherrscht nicht aus euren köpfen bekommt, und euch sowas immer wieder einreden lasst,seid ihr immer wieder für politiker und die presse leichte beute.



Ein Plädoyer für das Recht auf gepflegtes Vorurteil, welches Menschen nach Herkunft und Abstammung zu ordnen erlaubt? 



strawinski schrieb:


> ihr habt gehört was Rütgers über rumänien erzählt hat. Faule schweine etc. Die sagen das Wort "Populismus" Das ist die heutige Umschreibung für Rassenhass und Herabwürdigung andere Völker in der Öffentlichkeit. Aber so denkt der Mann wirklich.



Ich weiß ja nicht Du beruflich machst, tut aber auch nix zur Sache. Rüttgers ist Politiker und versucht Wählerstimmen zu maximieren - was der persönlich denkt hat damit nix zu tun. Und im Moment glaubt er, die Leute haben Angst vor Arbeitsplatzverlagerung und drischt deswegen auf die lottrigen Rumänen ein, wohin Arbeitsplätze verlagert wurden. In der Hoffnung, das Lebensgefühl der Bevölkerung zu treffen und in Ermangelung politischer Konzepte. Und hilft damit bestimmte Ansichten zu kultivieren.   



strawinski schrieb:


> Glaubt mir, ich mach sowas beruflich.



Amen. So das war jetzt ne ganze Menge OT, zumal politisches und gegen die Boardregeln verstoßendes (sollten vielleicht gelöscht werden unser beider Postings). Aber, wenn Du das wirklich diskutieren willst, können wir das per PN tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Also......

mein Kommentar zu Yoshis Beitrag hatte eigentlich einen ganz anderen Hintergrund.
Immer wieder werden wir Mod´s angegriffen, weil wir rechtspopulistische Beiträge löschen. Viele finden das ungerecht und rufen " Zensur " , weil nach Ihrer Meinung gar kein rechtslastiger Inhalt erkennbar war, oder es " so nicht gemeint " war. 
Es ist aber vollkommen wurscht, wie eine Äußerung " gemeint " ist. Wichtig ist, wie sie rüberkommt. 
Und ja, das Thema Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in und für Deutschland sehr sensibel, gar keine Frage. Um so mehr sollte man sich vor dem schreiben eines Beitrages Gedanken machen, was man wie formuliert. 

Lest dazu einfach mal Honeyballs posting etwas weiter vorne.

Und bitte lasst das Thema nicht in´s politische abgleiten, denn dann müssten wir hier sowieso dicht machen.


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Dann solltet ihr euch als Mods tasächlich mal überlegen, ob ihr nicht gleich alle Threads dieser Art dicht macht bzw. zulasst und euch nur noch auf z.B. "Welche Boiliezutat ist die Beste" beschränkt, wenn ihr solche Angst vor vermeintlich politisch motivierten Kommentaren habt. Gilt den Meinungsfreiheit nicht auch für User? Muss sich denn hinter jeder Aussage, die auch nur ansatzweise mit einem für die deutsche Gesellschaft heikelen Thema befasst, ein rechtslastiger Gedanke stecken?
Darf man das Kind nicht mehr beim Namen nennen, ohne gleich abgestempelt zu werden (selbst wenn man nicht verallgemeinert, pauschalisiert)? Ist es wirklich schon soweit?
Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## andy72 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



> die Rumänen die Zigeuner


wundert mich das da keiner was zu sagt "zigeuner" ist ein schimpfwort von den nazis im dritten reich diese beiden volksgruppen heissen "sinti oder roma"


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr euch als Mods tasächlich mal überlegen, ob ihr nicht gleich alle Threads dieser Art dicht macht bzw. zulasst und euch nur noch auf z.B. "Welche Boiliezutat ist die Beste" beschränkt, wenn ihr solche Angst vor vermeintlich politisch motivierten Kommentaren habt.



Als User versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was Du willst. Es handelt sich um ein Anglerforum und da tauscht man sich halt übers Angeln aus. Willst Du über Kasachen sprechen, mußt Du Dir halt ein anderes Forum suchen.



Yoshi schrieb:


> Gilt den Meinungsfreiheit nicht auch für User? Muss sich denn hinter jeder Aussage, die auch nur ansatzweise mit einem für die deutsche Gesellschaft heikelen Thema befasst, ein rechtslastiger Gedanke stecken?



Der Ton macht die Musik. Wie gesagt, dieser Thread - bei dem ein schwarzangelnder Kasache erwischt wurde - geht ums Schwarzangeln und nicht um Mutmaßungen über Kasachen. Ist doch nicht so schwer, oder? 



Yoshi schrieb:


> Darf man das Kind nicht mehr beim Namen nennen, ohne gleich abgestempelt zu werden (selbst wenn man nicht verallgemeinert, pauschalisiert)? Ist es wirklich schon soweit?



Welches Kind wolltest Du nochmal beim Namen nennen, ohne zu pauschalisieren?



Yoshi schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann gute Nacht.



Ne, angenehmen Tag .


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr euch als Mods tasächlich mal überlegen, ob ihr nicht gleich alle Threads dieser Art dicht macht bzw. zulasst
> Genau das haben wir vor einiger Zeit ausgiebig diskutiert und machen das in besonderen Fällen auch jetzt noch. Dicht gemacht wird nur, wenn es aus dem Ruder zu laufen droht. Heißt, wenn sich die Diskutanten gegenseitig an die Karre fahren. Ansonsten beschränken wir uns auf einzelne Beiträge.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch dieses " Kind beim Namen nennen " ist in *diesem* Zusammenhang als eindeutig rechtspopulistisch einzustufen. Es suggeriert, dass man eine *absolute Wahrheit* ( man beachte den Unterschied zur persönlichen Meinung oder Wahrnehmung ) aus gesellschaftspolitischen oder juristischen Gründen nicht frei äußern darf. Das die, die es reglementieren, eine feststehende Tatsache unter den Teppich kehren wollen. 
Deine in Klammern gesetzte Einschränkung dahinter wird überhaupt nicht zur Kenntnis genommen oder als unwahr angenommen. Glaubst Du jetzt nicht ? Dann schau mal wie Du meine Einschränkungen zu Deinem posting als unwahr bezeichnet und völlig ignoriert hast, um Dich um so konsequenter auf Deine Interpretation meiner Beiträge zu konzentrieren. Das ist völlig menschlich, gilt aber auch und insbesondere für die rechte Szene.


----------



## stichling-lds (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

das forum ist doch letztendlich dafür da, dass man hier seine erfahrungen rund ums angeln schildert - d.h. natürlich nicht, dass hier pauschalisiert wird.
man sollte aber auch nicht gleich mit der abgedroschenen "nazi-keule" schwingen.
m.e. ist es auch nicht verständlich, wenn man hier das problem kleinredet, denn in berlin und brandenburg (jedenfalls im süden) ist es ein problem, was vorwiegend die osteurop. anglergemeinde betrifft.
dies bestätigen zahlreiche angelvereine und die wapo.
sicherlich werden auch hin und wieder deutsche schwarzangler erwischt, aber prozentual macht dies nur einen kleinen teil aus (ich spreche hier nur von dem gebiet, wo ich fischen gehe).
selbst anglerkollegen mit migrationshintergrund sind von dem tatendrang ihrer landsleute am wasser nicht begeistert, und verurteilen dies.
es geht hierbei aber nicht nur um den tatbestand der schwarzangelei als solches, sondern auch darum, wie man sich den anderen anglern gegenüber verhält.
wir hatten im lds-raum in diesem jahr schon des öfteren die polizei verständigen müssen, weil ältere kollegen, die an gewässern seit jahren oder jahrzehnten mit berechtigungsschein angeln, verbal oder körperlich daran gehindert wurden, weil dies ja nicht ihre angelstelle ist, sondern das platzrecht den "anderen" obliegt (original-zitat)...
hier wurden sogar ein körperlich behinderter angler aus unserem verein verdroschen!!!
der respekt, der hier direkt oder indirekt angesprochen und erwartet wird, sollte auch den einheimischen anglern entgegengebracht werden!!!


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

_Das ist völlig menschlich, gilt aber auch und insbesondere für die rechte Szene. _

Und schon wieder kannst du es nicht lassen mit rechts zu kommen............

Übrigens warte ich noch auf eine Antwort von dir, wie das jetzt mit Köln gemeint war.....

Wie gesagt, nix für Ungut, aber an die eigene Nase solltest du dir auch mal fassen.

@kaulbarschspezi: Bitte lese erst einmal richtig alle Beiträge durch und lass deine unsachlichen Stellungnahmen. Von Kasachen hab ich nie etwas gesagt, auch stand nirgendwo, dass es sich um einen schwarzangelnden Kasachen handelte. Oder bist du etwa Mod. und fühlst dich angesprochen?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> @kaulbarschspezi: Bitte lese erst einmal richtig alle Beiträge durch und lass deine unsachlichen Stellungnahmen.



Achwas, unsachlich. Beantworte doch lieber die sachlich gestellte Frage, was Du beim Namen nennen willst, ohne zu pauschalisieren? Wer sind Deine Löwen und was machen diese genau? 



Yoshi schrieb:


> Von Kasachen hab ich nie etwas gesagt, auch stand nirgendwo, dass es sich um einen schwarzangelnden Kasachen handelte.



:m



sadako schrieb:


> Es war ein junger Kasache







Yoshi schrieb:


> Oder bist du etwa Mod. und fühlst dich angesprochen?



Nö, ich sehe als User nur mein Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit nicht verletzt. Somit habe eine andere Einschätzung als Du und tue sie kund .


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Sadakos Zitat bezog sich nicht auf den vom Themenstarter genannten Schwarzangler. 

Und: Hättest du dir meinen Beitrag zu Ralles Kommentar (Löwen) durchgelesen, wüsstest du die Antwort. Aber egal, Leute wie du müssen/wollen halt immer Recht haben. Wenn du aber gerne weiter Streiten, Rechthaben und dich auslassen willst, kannst du das gerne per PN machen aber hier hat das eigentlich nichts verloren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> _Das ist völlig menschlich, gilt aber auch und insbesondere für die rechte Szene. _
> 
> Und schon wieder kannst du es nicht lassen mit rechts zu kommen............
> 
> ...



Es gibt in wirklich jeder Gesellschaft und in jedem Land Gruppen, die sich an keine Gesetze halten und bei denen das Faustrecht gilt. Und es gibt überall Schwerpunkte. Aber keine Gesellschaft und keine Nationalität besteht in der Hauptsache aus solchen Figuren.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Sadakos Zitat bezog sich nicht auf den vom Themenstarter genannten Schwarzangler.



Man, man, man. Sadako ist Themenstarter. Und ihr Eingangsposting dreht sich exakt um diesen beim Schwarzangeln erwischten Kasachen. 



Yoshi schrieb:


> Und: Hättest du dir meinen Beitrag zu Ralles Kommentar (Löwen) durchgelesen, wüsstest du die Antwort.



So habs nochmal gelesen. Und es ist mischmasch. Zunächst schreibst Du über Schwarzangler unabhängig von irgendwas und dann über Personen "gewisser Herkunft" (interessant, dass Du solche nebulösen Andeutungen unter "beim Namen" nennen verstehst), denen Du eine höhere Gewaltbereitschaft unterstellst. 

Meine Erfahrung dazu: Kein Schwarzangler wird erfreut sein, wenn Du ihn auf Fehlverhalten hinweist. Handelt es sich um eine Gruppe von Schwarzanglern könntest Du so oder so schlechte Karten haben. Und ich kenne auch einen kolportierten Fall, wo sich ein Fischereiaufseher, der einen einzelnen deutschen Schwarzangler erwischte, im Wasser wiederfand. Soviel dazu. Nochmal, um dem Problem Herr zu werden, braucht es mehr Kontrollen und eine ernsthaftere Strafverfolgung. Und dabei spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob das Kasachen oder sonstwer am Wasser sind. Denn jeder Schwarzangler wird sein Tun einstellen, wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, entdeckt und sanktioniert zu werden.



Yoshi schrieb:


> Aber egal, Leute wie du müssen/wollen halt immer Recht haben. Wenn du aber gerne weiter Streiten, Rechthaben und dich auslassen willst, kannst du das gerne per PN machen aber hier hat das eigentlich nichts verloren.



Nanana, Du schreibst Deine Meinung öffentlich und ich meine. Und damit mußt Du leben...

P.S.: Ich für meinen Teil suche mir selbst aus, mit wem ich mich per PN austauschen möchte.


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

_In Köln ist in einigen Gebieten und zu bestimmten Zeiten die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass Du von Deutschen angepöbelt und bedroht wirst, weil Sie besoffen sind, Krawall haben wollen, Dein Geld und die Wertsachen möchten, oder Du ganz einfach von Deinem äußeren Erscheinungsbild ( Haar- und Augenfarbe ) ganz genau ins " Feindbild " passt. Entweder Du gibst nach, oder wirst brutal zusammengeschlagen. 
Und das ist ganz sicher nicht nur in Köln so. _

Glaubst wirklich, dass ich mich jetzt empöre, dass du "Deutsche" und nicht etwas anderes geschrieben hast?
Netter Versuch

Übrigens verallgemeinerst du jetzt auch, wenn du von "Deutschen" sprichst. Oder gilt das weniger diskriminierend?


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nanana, Du schreibst Deine Meinung öffentlich und ich meine. Und damit mußt Du leben...
> 
> P.S.: Ich für meinen Teil suche mir selbst aus, mit wem ich mich per PN austauschen möchte.



Dann tu was du nicht lassen kannst. 
Aber beschwer dich nicht, falls du mal in die Verlegenheit kommen solltest jemanden zu kontrollieren, eine auf den Deckel bekommst aufgrund deiner lieberalen Einstellung. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Übrigens verallgemeinerst du jetzt auch, wenn du von "Deutschen" sprichst. Oder gilt das weniger diskriminierend?



Du verdrehst hier Tatsachen. Du hattest das geschrieben:



Yoshi schrieb:


> Und: Zu verhamlosen, dass Personen gewisser Herkunft (ja, dass muss man leider so sagen) die in nicht in einem Demokratischen Staat und zart beseidet aufgewachsen sind, dir gewaltlos, so wie du es sicherlich machen würdest, entgegentreten, ist schon gewagt.



Und Dir wird entgegengesetzt, dass Dir auch Deutsche - wohlbehütet im demokratischen Staat sozialisiert - mit Gewalt entgegentreten könnten. 

Wieder meine Erfahrung: In den letzten 10 Jahren wurden drei unmittelbar Bekannte von mir von "Deutschen" so dermaßen verprügelt, dass der eine wochenlang grün und blau rumlief und die anderen beiden einen Mittelgesichtsbruch erlitten. 

Also fabulier Du hier mal nicht über die besondere Gewaltbereitschaft von "Personen gewisser Herkunft".  

Einziges einendes Merkmal all dieser Vorfälle war, dass die Schläger in der Gruppe waren. Insofern mag auch die Gewaltbereitschaft "in Rudeln auftretender" Schwarzangler höher sein - unabhängig der Nationalität.  

P.S.: Dem ging keinerlei Provokation oder sonstwas voraus, sondern einmal der Versuch zu schlichten, einmal ein "Petri Heil" und das letzte mal gar nichts.


----------



## Yoshi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Kaulbarschspezi, du drehst dir deine Argumentationskette auch so zurecht wie du sie gerade brauchst, gelle? Verallgemeinerst in deinem Text ja auch wieder ("die Deutschen). Ähm, bist nicht zufällig die Doppel Id eines Mod`s?
Könnte man glatt denken............|rolleyes

Egal, wünsch dir noch viel Spaß beim weitern diskutieren hier!


----------



## andy72 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



> Wieder meine Erfahrung: In den letzten 10 Jahren wurden drei unmittelbar Bekannte von mir von "Deutschen" so dermaßen verprügelt, dass der eine wochenlang grün und blau rumlief und die anderen beiden einen Mittelgesichtsbruch erlitten.



komisch von so einem fall hab ich noch nie was gehört,das man einfach so angeln geht und plötzlich mit ner schädelfraktur auf der intensivstation liegt und gar nix gemacht hat !


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Entweder über das ursprüngliche Thema "schwarzangeln" diskutieren oder es gibt eben Stress...

Weder geht es um bestimmte Gruppen/Landeszugehörigkeiten, noch um Mods und deren Verhaltensweisen.

Und wer sich nicht dran hält (nachdem es jetzt klar und deutlich genug war), wird direkt verwarnt..


----------



## andy72 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

das thema schwarzangeln ist eben sehr brisant und dann wird man ja wohl mal ein bissel abschweifen dürfen!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

In diesem Thread nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen, *nein*!!
Da dulden wir das eben nicht mehr..


----------



## Barsch-Guru (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



andy72 schrieb:


> das thema schwarzangeln ist eben sehr brisant und dann wird man ja wohl mal ein bissel abschweifen dürfen!?


 
Naja, ich muss da Thomas schon recht geben, wenn man halt zwei Meinungen hat die nicht unter einen Hut passen, braucht es eben einen Schiri der pfeift wenn es blöd wird. Ich hab mir die ganze Diskussion angetan, dass hätte eh zu nichts geführt mMn. 

Egal, ich will nicht schon wieder anfangen damit. Hat noch jemand was nützliches zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen? 

Was ist die Quintessenz der ganzen Diskussion? Was soll ich machen wenn ich einen potentiellen Schwarzangler meine entlarvt zu haben? Soll ich ihn ansprechen? Soll ich die Polizei rufen? Soll ich wegschauen? 

Was meint ihr?

Grüße Alex


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Was soll ich machen wenn ich einen potentiellen Schwarzangler meine entlarvt zu haben? Soll ich ihn ansprechen? Soll ich die Polizei rufen? Soll ich wegschauen?
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> Grüße Alex



Eigentlich ganz einfach.

Wenn es sich um Dein Vereinsgewässer handelt, den zuständigen Kontrolleur informieren, in ganz besonderen Fällen die Polizei. 

Wenn es sich um den Rhein oder andere große Gewässer handelt, für die man selbst nur einen Erlaubnischein gekauft hat, würd es mir nicht im Traum einfallen, da irgendjemanden zu melden oder auch nur diesen zu fragen.
Das obliegt der jeweiligen Fischereigenossenschaft, bzw. dem Fischereirechtinhaber. Und wenn, wie am Rhein, die Fischereigenossenschaft offenbar nicht das geringste Interesse hat, flächendeckende Kontrollen durchzuführen, oder diese aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nicht durchführen lässt, wozu soll ich mir da einen Kopf machen ?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach.
> 
> Wenn es sich um Dein Vereinsgewässer handelt, den zuständigen Kontrolleur informieren, in ganz besonderen Fällen die Polizei.
> 
> ...



|good:

Ich denke, wenn Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer betroffen sind, muß man halt auch ne Vereinsstrategie entwickeln, speziell wenn es sich um ein größeres Problem handelt.

Da könnte man vieles machen:
1) die Sinne der aktiven Mitglieder schärfen und alle Vorfälle dokumentieren (ob bei Verdacht jedesmal Polizeirufen es bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln)
2) Mehr Kontrollen durchführen und den Kontrolleur auch als Normalvereinsmitglied öfter mal begleiten
3) Mehr Kontrolleure ausbilden und stellen
4) Einzelne Schwarzangler vielleciht eher erstmal ermahnen und ermuntern den Schein zu machen und beizutreten (und erst beim zweiten Mal ne Anzeige machen)

Und dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeiten engeren Kontakt zu den Behörden, sprich Waschupo und Fischreibehörde zu suchen und dort im Sinne einer Sensibilisierung tätig zu werden. Sprich die Vielzahl dokumentierter Fälle vorweisen, versuchen feste Kontakte mit festen Ansprechpartnern zu etablieren und ggf. auf gemeinsame Schwerpunktkontrollen zu dringen.

Wenn einen die Behörden allerdings wg. Desinteresse oder mangelndem Personal im Stich lassen, sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## sadako (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Oha da hab ich ja ganz schön was los getreten...

Übrigens haben wir, wie zu erwarten, nichts mehr von der Polizei gehört.
Das Einzige, was anschließend neben einer Zeugenaussage bei der Polizei noch passierte, ist, dass unser Auto vor ca. 3 Wochen tatsächlich richtig fies bis in die Grundierung zerkratzt wurde und mich das auf Grund der Selbstbeteiligung einiges kosten wird. 
Wir wohnen hier jetzt vier Jahre und etwas Ähnliches ist bei uns bisher nicht passiert. 
Hat mich schon stutzig gemacht - aber beweisen kann ich sowieso nichts. Also Reparatur bezahlen, Frust runterschlucken und in weniger als 2 Wochen ziehen wir sowieso in eine andere Stadt.
Ehrlich gesagt bezweifle ich, ob ich das Ganze in Zukunft nochmal so tun würde....


----------



## Boendall (14. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



sadako schrieb:


> Oha da hab ich ja ganz schön was los getreten...
> 
> Übrigens haben wir, wie zu erwarten, nichts mehr von der Polizei gehört.
> Das Einzige, was anschließend neben einer Zeugenaussage bei der Polizei noch passierte, ist, dass unser Auto vor ca. 3 Wochen tatsächlich richtig fies bis in die Grundierung zerkratzt wurde und mich das auf Grund der Selbstbeteiligung einiges kosten wird.
> ...


 
Schade, da hatt man neben dem Aufwand für nichts (Aussagen, aber dem Schwarzangler wird nix passieren) noch den Schaden.

Wen wundert es, dass die Zivilcourage sinkt. Mich nicht, wenn man von solchen Sachen hört.:v


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

hi so jetzt mein Senf dazu wie in dem anderen trade auch schon über das schwarzangeln   

JA ICH BIN DIESES JAHR EIN SCHWARZANGLER ICH HABE KEINE GEWÄSSERKARTE 

es gibt bei so was auch eine andere Seite Leute die sich die Karte auf einmal durch einen Grund nicht mehr leisten können bei mir ist es meine Frau hat vor knapp 5 Monaten leukämie bekommen und alles was wir an Geld bekommen geht ihn die genesung meiner Frau musste wegen der Erkrankung meiner Frau kündigen haben einen Sohn deswegen und es ist kein Geld für die Karte da und ich gehe trotzdem ab und zu los angeln Mensch in euren augen müssten sie mir jetzt 1000000000 Euro strafe aufbrummen und ab in Knast man man zum Glück gibt es noch fischerreiaufsicht beamte Wasserschutzpolizei die nachdenken wurde schon 2 mal kontrolliert den habe ich das erklärt und jetzt auweia die haben mich weiter angeln lassen 


habe mir die letzten 17 Jahre immer Marke und Karte gekauft hatte auch mal ein bißchen das denken wie manche andere hier aber das hat sich grundlegend geändert bei mir ich sehe und denke jetzt einfach mal ein bißchen weiter so wie manche sich über ausländische Angler aufregen was holen die denn aus denn see zum größten teil bei uns die plieten brasse rotfedern und so weiter denn fisch denn kein andere angler mitnehmen tut aber sie sind  ja so böse die essen denn fisch wenigst viele leute aus meinen bekannten kreiss oder fremde die man sehen tut schmeissen brassen und so weiter einfach ins gebüsch und lassen sie da sterben aber naja jeden das seine |uhoh:




ps ich hoffe das mich so mancher von euch nicht am See sehen tut ihr würdet gleich die Polizei rufen ohne ma zu fragen warum überhaupt ohne Schein egal alle über ein kamm scheren#c


petri an alle #h


----------



## Yoshi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Willst du jetzt Mitleid erregen um deine Schwarzangelei schönzureden oder willst du hier nur provozieren (Troll)?


----------



## andy72 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

bei so ner geschichte wird mir persönlich das herz schwer und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das du die entspannung und ablenkung am wasser gut brauchen kannst ! hoffentlich triffst du nicht irgendwann mal auf nen paragraphenreiter,gute besserung für deine frau und petri heil !

@yoshi : ich wünsch dir nix schlechtes aber in so eine situation solltest du mal geraten !


----------



## Tobi94 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Ich bin ziehmlich enttäuscht von der Fischereibehörde Essen!
Da Bezahlt man 50€ für die Prüfung, und 16€ für den Jahresschein und man bekommt einen falsch ausgefüllten Jahresfischereischein....
Der (müde) Beamte war wohl der Meinung, dass es ausreicht, wenn er meinen Namen auf den Schein schreibt:v
Da kann ich es schon verstehen, wenn einige es nicht einsehen an diesen Saftladen ihr Gekd zu bezahlen...

PS: Ich bin nicht in der Schule, weil ich mich erkältet habe|bla:


----------



## strawinski (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

he aalbomber, das ist wie "ich klaue, weil ich hartz 4 bin", dein einzelschicksal ist zwar traurig aber ganauso als wie "der rumäne angelt schwarz weil er kein deutsch kann um den angelschein zu machen.


----------



## Boendall (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> hi so jetzt mein Senf dazu wie in dem anderen trade auch schon über das schwarzangeln
> 
> JA ICH BIN DIESES JAHR EIN SCHWARZANGLER ICH HABE KEINE GEWÄSSERKARTE
> 
> ...


 
Tut mir leid für dich, da hat dich das Schicksal arg gebeutelt, kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein Angeltag da Gold wert ist.

ABER, auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt, wenn du bestraft wirst wegen der Schwarzangelei, darfst du dich auch nicht beschwerden, da du ja weißt auf was du dich einlässt.

Sicher gibt es auch noch etliche Graustufen zwischen Schwarz und Weiß. Es macht einen  Unterschied ob jemand von Haus aus schwarzangelt oder ob er jahrelang seine Karte gelöst hat. Der erste machts so nach dem Motto "sollen die Anderen mich mitfinanzieren, weil ich zu schön,faul,gut,dumm etc. bin um die Prüfung zu machen, bzw. mir eine Karte zuholen.

Dein Fall ist hier sicher die Ausnahme.

Trotzdem ist ein Schicksalschlag wie du ihn erlitten hast keine Ausrede, auch wenn es wie ein Kavaliersdelikt gehandhabt wird, Straftat bleibt es trotzdem.

Vielleicht gibts ja eine andere Lösung (ich nehme mal an du warst jahrelang beim gleichen Verein) eventuell bisschen Mithilfe im Verein und dafür die Karte bekommen oder so.#c

Also Gute Besserung deiner Frau und dir viel Kraft.


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt Mitleid erregen um deine Schwarzangelei schönzureden oder willst du hier nur provozieren (Troll)?


 


daran kann man sehen wie weit dein Horizont geht man man warum Mitleid ich glaub du kannst nicht lesen es ging mir darum das es auch eine andere Seite gibt Leute die nicht bezahlen wollen und Leute die es nicht können aus welchen Grund auch immer 

(( ps denke nach bevor du was schreiben tust das was du Grade geschrieben hast ist die reinste provokation als Beispiel deine Beleidigung mir gegenüber ich bin ein troll ))

zu strawinski 

das ist ja nun mal garkein Vergleich ich will hier nicht das schwarzangeln schön reden aber es sollten mal ein pa Leute ein bißchen weiter denken aber wie du Grade schon geschrieben hast es wird auch bestimmt ein pa hartz4 jugendliche geben die gerne angeln würden und es sich nicht leisten können und was machen sie Anstand zu angeln saufen kiffen autos knacken einbrechen also einfach ******** und wenn es mal dein auto ist hättest du dir gewünscht wären sie ma schwarzangeln gegangen einfach mal ein bißchen weiter denken


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

@Sadako

Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr da von der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft nochmal Post bekämt. Eure Aussagen lagen ja vor und wenn, wie beschrieben, das Verfahren z.B. gegen Geldstrafe eingestellt wird, glaube ich, informieren die Euch nicht. Insofern ist es eine offene Frage, ob der nun bestraft wurde oder nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich mal erkundigen, wäre ja interessant zu wissen.

Ob das mit dem Auto nun diesem Typen zuzuordnen ist, ist ebenfalls eine offene Frage. Es gibt - das sage ich aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung - genügend Idioten, die keinen Anlaß brauchen, um ein Auto zu zerkratzen. Blöd ist es natürlich so oder so.

Was das nochmal tun angeht - ich würde wie gesagt eher den Weg über den Verein und die dort Zuständigen suchen. 

@aalbomber

Ich möchte mir nicht anmaßen, über Moral und nicht Moral in der Geschichte zu urteilen. 

Aber, rein rechtlich bist Du auf der unsicheren Seite. Wirst Du erwischt, mußt Du mit den Folgen leben, denn eine Krankheit Deiner Frau erlaubt Dir eben nicht, Gesetze zu brechen. D.h. unter Umständen erweist Du Deiner Familie mit Deinem Verhalten - so individuell nachvollziehbar es auch sein mag - einen Bärendienst. Nämlich dann, wenn Du wirklich erwischt wirst und die ohnehin knappe Kasse für eine Strafe draufgeht. 

Jenseits dieses Kommentares wünsche ich Deiner Frau und Dir natürlich das Beste... Man kann gar nicht ermessen, wie schwierig Eure Situation wohl ist...


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



andy72 schrieb:


> bei so ner geschichte wird mir persönlich das herz schwer und ich kann mir gut vorstellen das du die entspannung und ablenkung am wasser gut brauchen kannst ! hoffentlich triffst du nicht irgendwann mal auf nen paragraphenreiter,gute besserung für deine frau und petri heil !
> 
> @yoshi : ich wünsch dir nix schlechtes aber in so eine situation solltest du mal geraten !


 



dank dir und auch ein dickes petri du verstehst es wenigst wie ich das meine #6


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich, da hat dich das Schicksal arg gebeutelt, kann mir vorstellen, dass so ein Angeltag da Gold wert ist.
> 
> ABER, auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt, wenn du bestraft wirst wegen der Schwarzangelei, darfst du dich auch nicht beschwerden, da du ja weißt auf was du dich einlässt.
> 
> ...


 






nein seit 14 Jahren immer frei gekauft bin ihn keinen verein  
und das das nicht so richtig ist weiss ich auch und wenn ich wirklich mal auf einen treffe der genau so denkt wie manch andere hier dann muss ich die Suppe auslöffeln aber ich hoffe mal nicht sofern alles wieder im grünen Bereich ist ist der erste weg zum Fischer und Karte holen ich Angel auch lieber in Frieden als mit denn Gedanken es könnte ja einer kommen


----------



## Yoshi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Auch wenn es provokant klingen mag, aber genauso gut kannst du in den Laden gehen und dir Fisch (wenn es den Fisch seien muss) aus dem Kühlregal klauen. Denn nichts anders ist Schwarzangeln auch. Und: Lebensmittel für Bedürftige gibt es ja mitlerweile auch in jeder größeren Stadt. Also kann ich nur vermuten, dass du einfach nur Schwarzangelst des Spaßes wegen, nicht um Fisch zum Verzehr zu fangen. Richtig?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> und das das nicht so richtig ist weiss ich auch und wenn ich wirklich mal auf einen treffe der genau so denkt wie manch andere hier *dann muss ich die Suppe auslöffeln* aber ich hoffe mal nicht sofern alles wieder im grünen Bereich ist ist der erste weg zum Fischer und Karte holen ich Angel auch lieber in Frieden als mit denn Gedanken es könnte ja einer kommen



Ne, *Ihr - Deine Familie für Dich mit -  *müßt dann die Suppe auslöffeln und darüber würde ich nachdenken. Wie gesagt, ohne das ganze moralisch zu werten...


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



yoshi schrieb:


> auch wenn es provokant klingen mag, aber genauso gut kannst du in den laden gehen und dir fisch (wenn es den fisch seien muss) aus dem kühlregal klauen. Denn nichts anders ist schwarzangeln auch. Und: Lebensmittel für bedürftige gibt es ja mitlerweile auch in jeder größeren stadt. Also kann ich nur vermuten, dass du einfach nur schwarzangelst des spaßes wegen, nicht um fisch zum verzehr zu fangen. Richtig?


 

also jetzt mal für dich klahr text warum ich trotzdem angeln gehe 

1 ich habe eine frau die leukämie hatt wo noch immer nicht feststehen tut ob sie diese sache überleben tut oder nicht ich denke tag und nacht nur an meine frau und zermater mir den kopf und versuche alles unter einen hut zu bekommen mit unseren lütten und meiner frau alles einfach und wenn meine eltern denn lütten mal nehmen oder meine frau ein pa tage krankenhaus urlaub bekommt gehe ich zur entspannung und ruhe tanken ein pa stunden angeln ich hoffe das du es jetzt verstanden hast noch ausführlicher muss ich doch nicht werden oder wenn doch fang ich echt langsam an an deinem verstand zu zweifeln


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ne, *Ihr - Deine Familie für Dich mit - *müßt dann die Suppe auslöffeln und darüber würde ich nachdenken. Wie gesagt, ohne das ganze moralisch zu werten...


 





nein das müsste ich ich würde dann eine Geldstrafe bekommen zu so und so viel tagen wenn meine Frau wieder gesund ist würde ich die geldstrafe einfach im Arrest verbringen so einfach hab mir schon meine Gedanken darüber gemacht so 2 Wochen bei freier Kost und Unterkunft ist dann wie ein Abenteuer Urlaub man muss alles mal erlebt haben ich hoffe nicht das es dazu kommt aber wenn  :g


----------



## padotcom (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Deine Ansichten sind schon recht merkwürdig. Hast ne kranke Frau (was mir unendlich leid tut) und willst mal eben ne Geldstrafe im Arrest abbummeln. 

Aber jedem wie er will.
Schwarzangeln verurteile ich trotzdem. Egal aus welchen Gründen. Dann könnte man für jeden "Gestzesübertritt" einen Grund finden.

mfg
Peter


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> nein das müsste ich ich würde dann eine Geldstrafe bekommen zu so und so viel tagen wenn meine Frau wieder gesund ist würde ich die geldstrafe einfach im Arrest verbringen so einfach hab mir schon meine Gedanken darüber gemacht so 2 Wochen bei freier Kost und Unterkunft ist dann wie ein Abenteuer Urlaub man muss alles mal erlebt haben :g



Das ist mein letztes Posting zu dem Thema, da ich jetzt doch moralisierend werde.

Ich finde Deine Ansicht echt befremdlich und zwar in jeder Hinsicht. 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich glaube, dass die Justiz Dich so einfach nicht ne Geldstrafe absitzen lässt, würde das auf jeden Fall vorher ne Menge Ärger bringen. Ich vermute ja, man würde kurzer Hand pfänden. Aber das sei dahingestellt.

Befremdlich ist weiterhin, dass Du gewissermaßen planst, so etwas schon irgendwie in Ordnung zu bringen, wenn Deine Frau wieder gesund ist. Das muß man, glaube ich, nicht weiter ausführen. Du solltest mal lieber mit Deiner Familie so planen, wie es der aktuellen Situation entspricht - d.h. zusätzlichen Ärger fernhalten.

Dass *Du* mit ein "paar Tagen Knast" "irgendwann" mal leben könntest, ist Dir überlassen. Aber Frau und Kind - was die denken, ob die sich sorgen und ob Deine Ansicht wirklich der Verantwortung eines Vaters gerecht wird, wage ich nach diesen Ausführungen ganz erheblich zu bezweifeln. Damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht die Erfüllung Deiner Vaterpflichten im Allgemeinen, sondern nur die Überlegung "in den Knast zu gehen" als solche, denn in dem Moment dürftest Du Deiner Familie Kummer bereiten bzw. Frau und Kind alleine lassen. 

So, ich bin raus...


----------



## padotcom (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das ist mein letztes Posting zu dem Thema, da ich jetzt doch moralisierend werde.
> 
> Ich finde Deine Ansicht echt befremdlich und zwar in jeder Hinsicht.
> 
> ...


 

|good:


----------



## Yoshi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> ch hoffe das du es jetzt verstanden hast noch ausführlicher muss ich doch nicht werden oder wenn doch fang ich echt langsam an an deinem verstand zu zweifeln



Nö, hab ich nicht. Von mir aus kannst du gerne an meinem Verstand zweifeln, ich habe aber langsam keine Zweifel mehr daran, dass hier ein Troll am Werke ist.
Die Strafe für`s Schwarzangeln, falls du verurteilt werden solltest, dürfte dann doch höher liegen als der Erlaubnisschein.
Wie wäre es mit Bass Fishing Pro, da kannst du daheim bleiben, machst dich nicht strafbar und ersparst deiner Familie unter Umständen ne Menge Ärger.


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

hooo jetzt wird man in die Ecke des schlechten Vaters gesteckt weil man die Sache locker sehen tut na ja jeden das seine muss ich nichts zu sagen das das ganz schön weit her geholt ist moralisch was du moralisch ansehen tust ist in sehr vielen Ländern ein grundbedürfnis wo man dafür nichts bezahlen muss hoffe Mal die bekommen es durch und dann ist endlich ruhe mit solchen trades und solch sinnlosen Beschuldigungen ich wäre ein schlechter Vater weil es mir auf deutsch gesagt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt am am a---- vorbei geht weil ich vom dem so genannten Rechtstaat nur verarscht werde seit 5 Monaten keine Hilfe von keiner stelle nirgends wenn das alles überstanden ist machen meine Frau mein lütter und ich nur noch eins Koffer packen und auswandern man man vom schwarzangeln und das man die Sache mal ein bi?chen anders sehen könnte zum schlechten vater was für eine Logik 

jop  ein schwarzAngler ist ein schlechter Vater
und nicht moralisch vertretbarer Mitbürger ich lach mich schlapp eine geile Logik


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich nicht. Von mir aus kannst du gerne an meinem Verstand zweifeln, ich habe aber langsam keine Zweifel mehr daran, dass hier ein Troll am Werke ist.
> Die Strafe für`s Schwarzangeln, falls du verurteilt werden solltest, dürfte dann doch höher liegen als der Erlaubnisschein.
> Wie wäre es mit Bass Fishing Pro, da kannst du daheim bleiben, machst dich nicht strafbar und ersparst deiner Familie unter Umständen ne Menge Ärger.


 

 man man anderer Leute posts lesen dann ein bissen Abbkupfern nen dummen Spruch Kauf dir nen angelgame und das wars jetzt Mensch da hast aber nochmal die kurve bekommen dank kaulbarsch lass es sein das Schiesst komplett an dem vorbei was ich meinte und was ich auch mal zur debatte beitragen wollte ihr denkt alle schwarzAngler sind gleich ok scheisst sie alle an ruft die Polizei klopt sie kaputt bedroht sie mit Kampfhunden und was auch immer wenn das für euch moralisch vertretbar ist eure Sache 
wenigst einer hat verstanden was ich meine ich kann echt nur noch lachen #6


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nö, hab ich nicht. Von mir aus kannst du gerne an meinem Verstand zweifeln, ich habe aber langsam keine Zweifel mehr daran, dass hier ein Troll am Werke ist.
> Die Strafe für`s Schwarzangeln, falls du verurteilt werden solltest, dürfte dann doch höher liegen als der Erlaubnisschein.
> Wie wäre es mit Bass Fishing Pro, da kannst du daheim bleiben, machst dich nicht strafbar und ersparst deiner Familie unter Umständen ne Menge Ärger.


 

jop und wenn ich der troll bin  bist du 

der flachkörper bademeister |schild-g sehr flach 10 punkte


----------



## Yoshi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> hooo jetzt wird man in die Ecke des schlechten Vaters gesteckt weil man die Sache locker sehen tut na ja jeden das seine muss ich nichts zu sagen das das ganz schön weit her geholt ist moralisch was du moralisch ansehen tust ist in sehr vielen Ländern ein grundbedürfnis wo man dafür nichts bezahlen muss



Schlechter Vater bist ?!|uhoh:

Mag ja sein, dass man in sehr vielen Ländern dafür nix bezahlen muss, aber du lebst nunmal hier in Deutschland. Aber wenn`s dir nicht gefällt......


----------



## Yoshi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> man man anderer Leute posts lesen dann ein bissen Abbkupfern nen dummen Spruch Kauf dir nen angelgame und das wars jetzt Mensch da hast aber nochmal die kurve bekommen dank kaulbarsch lass es sein das Schiesst komplett an dem vorbei was ich meinte und was ich auch mal zur debatte beitragen wollte ihr denkt alle schwarzAngler sind gleich ok scheisst sie alle an ruft die Polizei klopt sie kaputt bedroht sie mit Kampfhunden und was auch immer wenn das für euch moralisch vertretbar ist eure Sache
> wenigst einer hat verstanden was ich meine ich kann echt nur noch lachen #6



Ähm, tut mir leid, dein Geschreibsel verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht mehr, sorry!
Na ja, tu was du nicht lassen kannst, aber beschwer dich dann hier nicht, wenn sie dich doch erwischen sollten.

Grüsse der "Flachkörper Bademeister"
(P.S.: die Logik dieses Begriffes musst du mir mal genauer erläutern...)


----------



## Sinan-Tumani (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Last euch das wissen ihr doofen schwarzangler


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



aalbomber schrieb:


> hooo jetzt wird man in die Ecke des schlechten Vaters gesteckt weil man die Sache locker sehen tut na ja jeden das seine muss ich nichts zu sagen das das ganz schön weit her geholt ist moralisch was du moralisch ansehen tust ist in sehr vielen Ländern ein grundbedürfnis wo man dafür nichts bezahlen muss hoffe Mal die bekommen es durch und dann ist endlich ruhe mit solchen trades und solch sinnlosen Beschuldigungen ich wäre ein schlechter Vater weil es mir auf deutsch gesagt zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt am am a---- vorbei geht weil ich vom dem so genannten Rechtstaat nur verarscht werde seit 5 Monaten keine Hilfe von keiner stelle nirgends wenn das alles überstanden ist machen meine Frau mein lütter und ich nur noch eins Koffer packen und auswandern man man vom schwarzangeln und das man die Sache mal ein bi?chen anders sehen könnte zum schlechten vater was für eine Logik
> 
> jop  ein schwarzAngler ist ein schlechter Vater
> und nicht moralisch vertretbarer Mitbürger ich lach mich schlapp eine geile Logik



Ok, Du fühlst Dich angegriffen und gibst Dir keine Mühe mein Posting zu verstehen. Du denkst, man will Dir was Schlechtes und alle haben sich gegen Dich verschworen (das Schicksal, der Rechtsstaat, ich mit meinem Kommentar...).

Ich will es Dir also nochmal erklären, in der Hoffnung, dass Du doch mal tief durchatmest und das Gehirn einschaltest.

Mir ist es egal, ob Du schwarzangelst. Das Risiko ist Dir bekannt und Du weißt, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, wirst Du dran sein. Und da wird es Dir nicht helfen, auf Deine kranke Frau zu verweisen, auf anderer Länder Sitten oder andere schwerere Vergehen. All das weißt Du, da Du ja selbst bereits für den Fall der Fälle planst.

Und erst hier beginnt mein Argument. Und dieses besagt, dass Du nicht allein bist, sondern Familienvater in einer zweifelsohne schwierigen Zeit. Deine Frau ist nach Deinen Angaben lebensbedrohlich erkrankt. Du jedoch nicht. Das bedeutet, dass *Du* für Deine Familie da sein mußt, als Fels in der Brandung. Und das impliziert, dass *Du*, gerade wenn sich zu dieser ohnehin schwierigen Situation noch knappe Kassen hinzugesellen, finanziellen Ärger, der *nicht Dich allein sondern Deine Familie* betreffen könnte, fernhalten solltest. Dass, was Du als *Dein* Risiko lapidar abtust, ist in Wirklichkeit nämlich *riskant für Dich und Deine Familie*. Ich hoffe Du verstehst mein Argument nun besser bzw. denkst zumindest mal darüber nach.

Aber was anderes. Einem anderen Post von Dir entnahm ich, dass Deine Jahreskarte 90€ kosten würde. Raubfisch mit Nachtangelgenehmigung, nehme ich an. Wieviel kostet der Friedfischschein, den Du auch als Alibikarte am Gewässer nutzen könntest? Bei uns kostet der die Hälfte. Und dann frage ich mich, ob das wenige Geld, welches offenbar noch zur freien Verfügung steht, nicht besser in solch eine Karte investiert werden sollte, anstatt in eine gebrauchte Mediumgrundrolle:

_rolle fürs grundangeln gesucht_

So, jetzt bin ich endgültig raus...


----------



## aalbomber (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Ähm, tut mir leid, dein Geschreibsel verstehe ich nun wirklich nicht mehr, sorry!
> Na ja, tu was du nicht lassen kannst, aber beschwer dich dann hier nicht, wenn sie dich doch erwischen sollten.
> 
> Grüsse der "Flachkörper Bademeister"
> (P.S.: die Logik dieses Begriffes musst du mir mal genauer erläutern...)


 

wenn du deine eigenen Argumente nicht mehr verstehen tust ist es nicht meine Sache sie dir wieder zu Erleeutern und wegen was sollte ich mich wo beschweren die Leute die mich kontrollieren kenne ich zum teil sehr gut und die haben meistens auch was im Kopf und nicht nur schwarzAngler böse klaut mir mein Fisch oder sitzt an meinen Platz oder fängt mehr als ich oder erst garnicht wissen ob es einer ist einfach mal aus Neid und Frust weil man selber nichts gefangen hat mal anrufen könnte ja einer sein 

ps dann erläutere du mir troll also der troll ist ein fabelwesen aus Norwegen und ist nach denn Erzählung ein sehr sanftes und gutmütiges Fabelwesen was aber auch sehr böse werden kann wenn man es ärgert und es trifft nur zum teil auf mich zu wer boshaft wurde das warst du und nicht ich also warum vergleichst du mich mit einen troll


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Und jetzt ist gut hier - macht eure persönlichen Differenzen auch privat aus und nicht öffentlich.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Scheinbar wollen oder können einige nicht begreifen - Schade, dass man da wohl wieder zu Verwarnungen greifen muss...
Bis dahin hab ich mal 15 Beiträge gelöscht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Schwarzangler gestellt - und nun?*

Da Vernunft hier kurz gesät zu sein scheint, hiermit dicht...


----------

